# Juventus - Milan: 31 marzo 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Marzo 2018)

La Serie A si ferma per le nazionali e tornerà il prossimo 31 marzo 2018 con un super big match di giornata: Juventus - Milan.

Juventus - Milan si giocherà sabato 31 marzo 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino

Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A si ferma per le nazionali e tornerà il prossimo 31 marzo 2018 con un super big match di giornata: Juventus - Milan.
> 
> Juventus - Milan si giocherà sabato 31 marzo 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> ...



Abbiamo sempre perso in sto cesso stadium in campionato. Non ci spero più di tanto


----------



## alcyppa (18 Marzo 2018)

Madonna l'imbarcata...


----------



## 7vinte (18 Marzo 2018)

Vincere,vincere e vinceremo!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2018)

Qua, ovviamente, ci andrebbe bene anche il pareggio; pensare di andare a vincere a Torino sarebbe troppo. 
Il problema, però, è che se pareggiassimo, l'Inter potrebbe staccarci a +7 e arrivare in sicurezza al derby. Purtroppo, nonostante la folle rimonta del girone di ritorno, continuiamo ad essere in una situazione delicatissima.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Marzo 2018)

Qua ovviamente mi accontenterei di 1 punto, senza problemi... speriamo bene


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qua, ovviamente, ci andrebbe bene anche il pareggio; pensare di andare a vincere a Torino sarebbe troppo.
> Il problema, però, è che se pareggiassimo, l'Inter potrebbe staccarci a +7 e arrivare in sicurezza al derby. Purtroppo, nonostante la folle rimonta del girone di ritorno, continuiamo ad essere in una situazione delicatissima.


Noi nelle restanti 10 partite dobbiamo sicuramente vincerne 8 e le 2 contro Juve e Napoli fare anche solo 1/2 punti...
Noi dobbiamo fare questo tipo di percorso.. se andrà così e non rientreremo lo stesso fra le prime quattro applausi agli avversari


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A si ferma per le nazionali e tornerà il prossimo 31 marzo 2018 con un super big match di giornata: Juventus - Milan.
> 
> Juventus - Milan si giocherà sabato 31 marzo 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> ...



questi nel gioco sono + scarsi di noi..
spero di non rivedere ancora che noi dettiamo il gioco 
e poi loro con furti o giocate del singoli ci castigano...

mi è toccata vedere squadre provinciali dettare il gioco allo stadium eh..

p.s. sogno il goal partita fatto da Bonucci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Marzo 2018)

La speranza é che Allegri riposi qualche titolare in vista della gara contro il Real.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Marzo 2018)

Considerato che se giochiamo con una sola punta, Cutrone, se lo mangiano vivo... io opterei per il 4-4-2 visto a Londra, in modo da tenerli molto ma molto più impegnati... il problema di questo modulo è che sulla destra non ti puoi presentare con Borini e Suso (il secondo non copre quasi mai, non ha il passo).. però andrei lo stesso di 4-4-2, anche se non credo Rino lo proporrà...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Marzo 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Considerato che se giochiamo con una sola punta, Cutrone, se lo mangiano vivo... io opterei per il 4-4-2 visto a Londra, in modo da tenerli molto ma molto più impegnati... il problema di questo modulo è che sulla destra non ti puoi presentare con Borini e Suso (il secondo non copre quasi mai, non ha il passo).. però andrei lo stesso di 4-4-2, anche se non credo Rino lo proporrà...



Si infatti, se andiamo solo con Cutrone non segniamo nemmeno se giochiamo 180 minuti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Marzo 2018)

Spero solo di perdere mantenendo dignità


----------



## kipstar (18 Marzo 2018)

a prescindere da tutto spero in una partita senza ladrate...vedi rigore dell'ultimo minuto dell'anno scorso....


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Marzo 2018)

Per me questo è il momento di vincere al Juventus Stadium, andiamo a Torino a lottare con fede e passione.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Marzo 2018)

Per me Cutrone da solo contro Chiellini e benati verrebbe mangiatom, ma allo stess tempo il suo non essere mai fermo potrebbe riservare brutti scherzi ai gobbi..
Speriamo di avere kessie e jack al 100% perche sicuramente giocheranno in nazionale..


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Marzo 2018)

Calabria e romagnoli recuperano?


----------



## neversayconte (18 Marzo 2018)

sarà un ragionamento da perdente, ma l'importante è avere la maglietta sudata al 95'.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Marzo 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Spero solo di perdere mantenendo dignità



come a londra giocheremo 11 contro 15


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La speranza é che Allegri riposi qualche titolare in vista della gara contro il Real.



Eh se non avessero perso punti ieri... magari una possibilità remota poteva esserci. Ma non ci va mai bene nulla


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo vedo difficile riuscire a fare anche solo un pari in casa juve. Ovviamente firmerei per un punto. Spero biglia e bonucci non prendano gialli. 
4-3-3 con cutrone unica punta? Forse è l ipotesi migliore.. anche se è durissima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2018)

Battiamoli.


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Marzo 2018)

Prima o poi dovremo vincere in quello stadio. Penso sia ora di cominciare


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> questi nel gioco sono + scarsi di noi..
> spero di non rivedere ancora che noi dettiamo il gioco
> e poi loro con furti o giocate del singoli ci castigano...
> 
> ...


.


----------



## BELOUFA (18 Marzo 2018)

A leggere qualcuno mi viene da piangere, poi ci lamentiamo delle squadre che si scansano con la juve.....se la mentalità dei tifosi del Milan è questa, tutto sto timore è inconcepibile, andiamo a giocarcela come sappiamo e che vinca il migliore.


----------



## de sica (18 Marzo 2018)

Senza mezzi giri di parole, toccherà fare la partita perfetta per strappare punti a Torino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2018)

Abbiamo la possibilità di fare delle scelte anche in base a derby e nazionali, con la Juventus partirei con Cutrone davanti e Montolivo per Biglia.
Al derby invece Silva e l'argentino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2018)

Se facciamo risultato con la juve diamo una bella botta all'inter


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi dovremo vincere in quello stadio. Penso sia ora di cominciare



.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Marzo 2018)

Sarebbe un sogno almeno pareggiare ma sono già rassegnato


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2018)

Loro stanno giocando male, malissimo. Ma il problema è che hanno 2 davanti che contano 50 gol.


----------



## BELOUFA (19 Marzo 2018)

Una voglia matta di giocarmela, ma senza essere dissennatamente ottimista, certo loro sono più forti e sono favoriti, ma se noi giochiamo come sappiamo compatti, con le linee strette, se ci aiutiamo se non molliano un pelo d'erba, la possiamo tenere in vita fino alla fine, dai ragazzi giochiamocela con le nostre armi, grinta, cuore e sacrificio.


----------



## impero rossonero (19 Marzo 2018)

Una cosa e' sicura: Sara' piu' complicata la partita con l'inter piuttosto che quella con la juve....


----------



## Devil man (19 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la possibilità di fare delle scelte anche in base a derby e nazionali, con la Juventus partirei con Cutrone davanti e Montolivo per Biglia.
> Al derby invece Silva e l'argentino



io farei all-in in tutte e due e una la portiamo a casa


----------



## Devil man (19 Marzo 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un sogno almeno pareggiare ma sono già rassegnato



mamma mia...ma sei sempre depresso?  che vinca il migliore e poi non mi sembra che negli ultimi 5 incontri le abbiamo perse tutte...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Marzo 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un sogno almeno pareggiare ma sono già rassegnato



Bisogna andare per vincere. La SPAL riesce a pareggiare e noi che siamo il Milan non dovremmo andare con l'obbiettivo dei 3 punti?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io farei all-in in tutte e due e una la portiamo a casa



Beh non è che ci siano molte categorie di differenza tra i giocatori che ho citato questa stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2018)

Arriviamo allo scontro con lo stesso ruolino di marcia nelle ultime 10 partite.

Non capisco perchè dovremmo essere già battuti in partenza. Mai come ora ce la giochiamo. 
Sono stanco del complesso di inferiorità verso questi luridi gobbi.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Marzo 2018)

Se vincessimo a Torino e il Derby impazzirei


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2018)

Vogliamo parlare di Chiellini che rientra per "infortunio" dalla Nazionale e che si allenerà in tutta tranquillità con la Juventus arrivando fresco fresco contro il Milan?

Parlare per modo di dire, visto che non c'è proprio nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Casnop (19 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arriviamo allo scontro con lo stesso ruolino di marcia nelle ultime 10 partite.
> 
> Non capisco perchè dovremmo essere già battuti in partenza. Mai come ora ce la giochiamo.
> Sono stanco del complesso di inferiorità verso questi luridi gobbi.


Totalmente condivisibile. Mai come in questo momento le realtà tecniche delle due squadre sono vicine, dopo anni di oggettiva distanza. Del Milan ora colpiscono quelle doti di quadratura tattica, costanza agonistica e solidità psicologica che da anni riconosciamo alla Juventus. Gattuso sta dimostrando qualità di interpretazione delle partite che apprezziamo in Allegri, ed il match, almeno di partenza, esibisce una canovaccio favorevole alle nostre caratteristiche. Non percepiamo francamente elementi che sbilancino nettamente il pronostico a favore dei bianconeri. Dobbiamo semplicemente recuperare forze, e giocatori, e batterci come sappiamo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arriviamo allo scontro con lo stesso ruolino di marcia nelle ultime 10 partite.
> 
> Non capisco perchè dovremmo essere già battuti in partenza. Mai come ora ce la giochiamo.
> Sono stanco del complesso di inferiorità verso questi luridi gobbi.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Totalmente condivisibile. Mai come in questo momento le realtà tecniche delle due squadre sono vicine, dopo anni di oggettiva distanza. Del Milan ora colpiscono quelle doti di quadratura tattica, costanza agonistica e solidità psicologica che da anni riconosciamo alla Juventus. Gattuso sta dimostrando qualità di interpretazione tattica delle partite che apprezziamo in Allegri, ed il match, almeno di partenza, esibisce una canovaccio tattico favorevole alle nostre caratteristiche. Non percepiamo francamente elementi che sbilancino nettamente il pronostico a favore dei bianconeri. Dobbiamo semplicemente recuperare forze, e giocatori, e batterci come sappiamo.



Perchè la Juve a Torino vince sempre...e sopratutto noi perdiamo sempre. 
Occhio a non salire troppo in alto che poi cadere fa male.

Sapete che son sempre ottimista nel calcio, però è durissimissima.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Se vincessimo a Torino e il Derby impazzirei



E poi ti svegli tutto sudato......


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2018)

Io voglio vincere.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> mamma mia...ma sei sempre depresso?  che vinca il migliore e poi non mi sembra che negli ultimi 5 incontri le abbiamo perse tutte...



Non sono depresso 

So della forza della juve (e non solo ) e che nessuna squadra vince a Torino


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Marzo 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Bisogna andare per vincere. La SPAL riesce a pareggiare e noi che siamo il Milan non dovremmo andare con l'obbiettivo dei 3 punti?



Ecco, il Napoli ha accorciato, figurati se riusciamo a creare problemi se non entra in campo il dodicesimo juventino...


----------



## kipstar (19 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Totalmente condivisibile. Mai come in questo momento le realtà tecniche delle due squadre sono vicine, dopo anni di oggettiva distanza. Del Milan ora colpiscono quelle doti di quadratura tattica, costanza agonistica e solidità psicologica che da anni riconosciamo alla Juventus. Gattuso sta dimostrando qualità di interpretazione delle partite che apprezziamo in Allegri, ed il match, almeno di partenza, esibisce una canovaccio favorevole alle nostre caratteristiche. Non percepiamo francamente elementi che sbilancino nettamente il pronostico a favore dei bianconeri. Dobbiamo semplicemente recuperare forze, e giocatori, e batterci come sappiamo.



purtroppo credo che sarà una di quelle partite decise da episodi....da colpi....ed è abbastanza chiaro che i gobbi davanti hanno dei giocatori molto più decisivi dei nostri....
quando colmeremo le lacune che abbiamo in attacco penserò di andare a vincere a Torino....
ma ad oggi, posso chiedere il massimo dell'impegno e sperare di avere la fortuna dalla mia.....e forse.... chissà....


----------



## DrHouse (19 Marzo 2018)

avrei firmato per un pari lo scorso anno, quando al 270simo fischiarono il rigore per loro...

ma quest'anno non firmo per nulla che non sia la vittoria.

non perchè siamo più forti di loro, ma perchè dobbiamo iniziare a ragionare così.
noi non dobbiamo risparmiarci, anche se come loro abbiamo un'altra partita pochi giorni dopo.

ma dopo 7 anni, finalmente abbiamo gente con gli attributi che andrà a Torino senza sentirsi il Benevento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> avrei firmato per un pari lo scorso anno, quando al 270simo fischiarono il rigore per loro...
> 
> ma quest'anno non firmo per nulla che non sia la vittoria.
> 
> ...



Infatti, soprattutto stavolta per come è messo il campionato pure loro "devono vincere", quindi la dobbiamo preparare bene..lasciare che siano loro a proporre il gioco (cosa che non amano) e colpirli con le nostre ripartenze..
Onestamente io andrei là con due punte..lasciare un uomo solo davanti sarebbe consegnare un uomo in più alla Juve, dietro sono troppo organizzati, bisogna creargli delle incognite..


----------



## DrHouse (19 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti, soprattutto stavolta per come è messo il campionato pure loro "devono vincere", quindi la dobbiamo preparare bene..lasciare che siano loro a proporre il gioco (cosa che non amano) e colpirli con le nostre ripartenze..
> Onestamente io andrei là con due punte..lasciare un uomo solo davanti sarebbe consegnare un uomo in più alla Juve, dietro sono troppo organizzati, bisogna creargli delle incognite..



sulla formazione non saprei, ma mi fido di Gattuso...

probabilmente andrei col 433, con Calabria all'inizio, e Silva davanti (per il discorso fatto da te, Cutrone sarebbe un "regalo" ai gobbi in non possesso)...
poi a partita in corso varie soluzioni in base a come si mette: c'è Conti che può sostituire il terzino, o Suso se siamo in vantaggio, Musacchio che può sostituire Calabria se mettiamo la seconda punta con i due fantasisti, la seconda punta sia in caso di vantaggio (per tenere alto il nostro baricentro) che di svantaggio... 
abbiamo qualche soluzione, speriamo principalmente di essere tutti al 120%...


----------



## Casnop (19 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti, soprattutto stavolta per come è messo il campionato pure loro "devono vincere", quindi la dobbiamo preparare bene..lasciare che siano loro a proporre il gioco (cosa che non amano) e colpirli con le nostre ripartenze..
> Onestamente io andrei là con due punte..lasciare un uomo solo davanti sarebbe consegnare un uomo in più alla Juve, dietro sono troppo organizzati, bisogna creargli delle incognite..


Hai colto il dato saliente. Per la prima volta in tanti anni, possiamo scommettere su una partita concettualmente di difesa organizzata, attiva, con contropiede manovrato per incunearsi nelle poche vulnerabilità della ottima difesa juventina. Questa propensione, una novità per il Milan degli ultimi dieci, quindici anni, costringe la Juventus ad una partita di pressione offensiva, per ragioni di campo e di esigenze di classifica, che la squadra di Allegri non ama fare. È un paradosso tattico, frutto di un rovesciamento di identità sorprendente, che ad esempio sarebbe stato inconcepibile appena cinque mesi fa. Dovremo pretendere a noi stessi questo tipo di partita, perché è l'unico che potrebbe consentirci di puntare almeno al pareggio, risultato comunque utile per noi, non per la Juventus. Giocarsela con la Juve con un atteggiamento da Juve: se la partita avrà un corso normale, non sarà vuota di opportunità per il Milan.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sulla formazione non saprei, ma mi fido di Gattuso...
> 
> probabilmente andrei col 433, con Calabria all'inizio, e Silva davanti (per il discorso fatto da te, Cutrone sarebbe un "regalo" ai gobbi in non possesso)...
> poi a partita in corso varie soluzioni in base a come si mette: c'è Conti che può sostituire il terzino, o Suso se siamo in vantaggio, Musacchio che può sostituire Calabria se mettiamo la seconda punta con i due fantasisti, la seconda punta sia in caso di vantaggio (per tenere alto il nostro baricentro) che di svantaggio...
> abbiamo qualche soluzione, speriamo principalmente di essere tutti al 120%...



Chiellini probabilmente mancherà ed è il giocatore più fisico che potrebbe creare problemi a Cutrone.
Tra lui e Silva scelgo tutta la vita l'italiano, gestione del pallone sul primo tocco e malizia superiori.
I 2 fantasisti (Chala e Suso) saranno fondamentali per le ripartenze.
Per fortuna Jack avrà tempo per rifiatare, lo vorrei rivedere in grande spolvero, perchè nelle ultime uscite mi è sembrato spompato e poco lucido ed è il giocatore che soffre di più le scelte di Gattuso che schiera praticamente sempre gli stessi 11.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Marzo 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chiellini probabilmente mancherà ed è il giocatore più fisico che potrebbe creare problemi a Cutrone.
> Tra lui e Silva scelgo tutta la vita l'italiano, gestione del pallone sul primo tocco e malizia superiori.
> I 2 fantasisti (Chala e Suso) saranno fondamentali per le ripartenze.
> Per fortuna Jack avrà tempo per rifiatare, lo vorrei rivedere in grande spolvero, perchè nelle ultime uscite mi è sembrato spompato e poco lucido ed è il giocatore che soffre di più le scelte di Gattuso che schiera praticamente sempre gli stessi 11.



basta che non c'è Kalinic, per me chiunque schiera Gattuso davanti per me va bene...
speriamo davvero Jack si riprenda... e che Biglia e Calha non fatichino troppo in nazionale...


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Hai colto il dato saliente. Per la prima volta in tanti anni, possiamo scommettere su una partita concettualmente di difesa organizzata, attiva, con contropiede manovrato per incunearsi nelle poche vulnerabilità della ottima difesa juventina. Questa propensione, una novità per il Milan degli ultimi dieci, quindici anni, costringe la Juventus ad una partita di pressione offensiva, per ragioni di campo e di esigenze di classifica, che la squadra di Allegri non ama fare. È un paradosso tattico, frutto di un rovesciamento di identità sorprendente, che ad esempio sarebbe stato inconcepibile appena cinque mesi fa. Dovremo pretendere a noi stessi questo tipo di partita, perché è l'unico che potrebbe consentirci di puntare almeno al pareggio, risultato comunque utile per noi, non per la Juventus. Giocarsela con la Juve con un atteggiamento da Juve: se la partita avrà un corso normale, non sarà vuota di opportunità per il Milan.



Grande analisi.
Aggiungerei che per questo tipo di partite preferirei davanti uno tra Kalinic e Andre Silva che ti permettono di tener palla far salire la squadra e di conseguenza perdere tempo.
Cutrone lo farei entrare solo a partita in corso se dovessimo andare sotto.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2018)

Che siano maledette le nazionali e la sosta.


----------



## Time Bandit (19 Marzo 2018)

Per me Ringhio se la va a giocare con il 442 simil Londra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che siano maledette le nazionali e la sosta.



Sempre nei secoli.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Marzo 2018)

Sarà una partita tirata, ma sinceramente non vedo nessuno in serie A in questo momento che posso creare problemi alla juve più di noi, neanche il Napoli. 
Sicuramente dobbiamo giocare una partita difensiva perfetta ed evitare di esporsi inutilmente ai loro contropiede, ma essere noi a lasciargli il pallino del gioco in modo da ripartire efficacemente.

P.S. quanto scommettete che nonostante l' "infortunio" Chiellini e Alex Sandro, richianati dagli impegni in nazionale, giocheranno contro di noi?


----------



## Black (20 Marzo 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sarà una partita tirata, ma sinceramente non vedo nessuno in serie A in questo momento che posso creare problemi alla juve più di noi, neanche il Napoli.
> Sicuramente dobbiamo giocare una partita difensiva perfetta ed evitare di esporsi inutilmente ai loro contropiede, ma essere noi a lasciargli il pallino del gioco in modo da ripartire efficacemente.
> 
> P.S. quanto scommettete che nonostante l' "infortunio" Chiellini e Alex Sandro, richianati dagli impegni in nazionale, giocheranno contro di noi?



non è nemmeno quotata la scommessa. Ovvio che giocheranno e saranno in formissima!


----------



## Time Bandit (20 Marzo 2018)

Alex Sandro dovrebbe essersi fatto male seriamente tanto che dovrebbe saltare il Real Madrid. Giusto così dato che l'infortunio di Chiellini è sicuramente una pagliacciata.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Marzo 2018)

Quanto spero nella vittoria contro sti gobbi 0 a 2 con goal di Bonucci di testa e con l'autogoal di De Sciglio come ciliegina.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Marzo 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Alex Sandro dovrebbe essersi fatto male seriamente tanto che dovrebbe saltare il Real Madrid. Giusto così dato che l'infortunio di Chiellini è sicuramente una pagliacciata.



Tanto le partite importanti non le gioca terzino perché difensivamente fa ridere


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2018)

*si è infortunato alex sandro che rischia un lungo stop e dunque salta milan e real madrid*


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quanto spero nella vittoria contro sti gobbi 0 a 2 con goal di Bonucci di testa e con l'autogoal di De Sciglio come ciliegina.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *si è infortunato alex sandro che rischia un lungo stop e dunque salta milan e real madrid*



Alex Sandro degli ultimi tempi è un giocatorino normale. Ovviamente sempre meglio manchi che contro di noi fanno tutti le partite della vita.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A si ferma per le nazionali e tornerà il prossimo 31 marzo 2018 con un super big match di giornata: Juventus - Milan.
> 
> Juventus - Milan si giocherà sabato 31 marzo 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> ...




*----) * http://www.milanworld.net/juve-milan-tutto-esaurito-biglietti-sold-out-vt60116.html


----------



## impero rossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

auguriamoci che manchi anche chiellini....


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2018)

*---)* http://www.milanworld.net/chiellini-verso-il-recupero-per-juve-milan-vt60169.html


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2018)

Suso in giornata se lo stupra Chiellini, vediamo.


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quanto spero nella vittoria contro sti gobbi 0 a 2 con goal di Bonucci di testa e con l'autogoal di De Sciglio come ciliegina.


Rinuncerei ad una scopata con Belen, per una cosa così.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Marzo 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Rinuncerei ad una scopata con Belen, per una cosa così.



Una scopata con Belen è roba di pochi minuti, questa sarebbe una goduria che riecheggerebbe nella storia per l'eternità


----------



## panteganus (25 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## de sica (25 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan, ad oggi:

Donnarumma
Calabria
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Suso
Cutrone
Calhanoglu*


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Marzo 2018)

la juve in casa finora ha preso solo 4 goal.... non vorrei mai che con noi ne prenda ....


----------



## Casnop (26 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan, ad oggi:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


Scontata, coerente, gattusiana. Dai.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



Non son convinto di Cutrone e Biglia.
Meglio chi si è allenato di più a Milanello, Montolivo e Silva


----------



## mistergao (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



Non penso che Allegri faccia giocare Mandzukic e non Khedira. Per me andrà di centrocampo a tre (Pjanic-Matuidi e il tedesco) e Douglas Costa e Dybala davanti con Higuain.


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



quindi confermata l'assenza di Chiellini e Sandro? E l'imbattibile difesa della Juventus sarebbe de sciglio/rugani/benatia/asamoah ? Poi davanti fanno paura, neh .... per me dovrà sicuramente puntellare con un cc in più... giusto kedhira


----------



## Boomer (28 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non son convinto di Cutrone e Biglia.
> Meglio chi si è allenato di più a Milanello, Montolivo e Silva



Montolivo purtroppo non è affidabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Montolivo purtroppo non è affidabile.



Mah, non sono d'accordo, sta facendo bene, sicuramente meglio di Biglia che gioca ogni 3 giorni, quando l'ha fatto ha sempre giocato male.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2018)

*Designato Mazzoleni per Juve - Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*


----------



## DrHouse (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Mazzoleni per Juve - Milan.*



Mazzoleni...


----------



## vannu994 (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



Calmi Ragazzi, Giochiamo a Torino, questi anche senza metà squadra sarebbero comunque al nostro livello e in più metteteci che sbagliano a torino ogni morte di papa. La speranza è l'ultima a morire, ma pensare di andare a giocarcela ad armi pari mi sembra un po' follia.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



Ci sarà una mole di lavoro importante per i nostri terzini se le formazioni dovessero essere confermate.
La juve ha sulle fasce corsa, qualità e muscoli.
Bisogna giocare coperti , rubare palla e ripartire.
Pjanic va marcato e dobbiamo far si che il gioco passi attraverso piedi non suoi, sarebbe un grosso vantaggio tolto ai bianconeri.


----------



## Zani (28 Marzo 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Calmi Ragazzi, Giochiamo a Torino, questi anche senza metà squadra sarebbero comunque al nostro livello e in più metteteci che sbagliano a torino ogni morte di papa. La speranza è l'ultima a morire, ma pensare di andare a giocarcela ad armi pari mi sembra un po' follia.



Mi preoccupa molto il mismatch Mandzukic-Calabria in fase difensiva, soprattutto perchè la Juve sfrutta spesso la soluzione dei cross di Douglas Costa sul secondo palo per il Croato


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Marzo 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa molto il mismatch Mandzukic-Calabria in fase difensiva, soprattutto perchè la Juve sfrutta spesso la soluzione dei cross di Douglas Costa sul secondo palo per il Croato



A livello fisico c'è una bella differenza tra i due in effetti.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Marzo 2018)

se manchera' chiellini.... ci faremo delle grosse risate....


----------



## 7vinte (28 Marzo 2018)

Sono molto fiducioso e ottimista! Dai ragazzi!


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Mazzoleni per Juve - Milan.*



*Massa sarà addetto al VAR. *


----------



## 7vinte (28 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Massa sarà addetto al VAR. *



Il top,per loro


----------



## shevchampions (28 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



Premesso che la nostra difesa non la cambierei con la loro, per prendere punti con la Juve a Torino ci vuole un mezzo miracolo. Ha ragione Gattuso a dire che non appena ci sfaldiamo un attimo imbarchiamo acqua da tutte le parti, come se la paura che ha contraddistinto il Milan degli ultimi 6 anni la facesse da padrone. Per questo attenzione estrema, loro sono di un'altra dimensione: hanno i campioni. Non solo, come si nota sopra, preoccupa, e non poco, il traversone per Mandzukic con Calabria in netto svantaggio fisico, ma anche l'esplosività di Douglas, ritrovatosi pure col Brasile, su Rodriguez, non troppo efficace nell'1vs1. 

Detto questo, con la fortuna dalla nostra, andiamo lì a giocarcela. Penso che la tattica sarà compattezza e ripartenza, sperando sia energica come a Roma: Gattuso ultimamente ne lamentava l'assenza, predicando riposo durante la "sosta". Questo nonostante non siamo dei velocisti: speriamo che Kessié, Jack e Calha siano in giornata. Tra questa e il derby, ci giochiamo la stagione. Che ansia.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Premesso che la nostra difesa non la cambierei con la loro, per prendere punti con la Juve a Torino ci vuole un mezzo miracolo. Ha ragione Gattuso a dire che non appena ci sfaldiamo un attimo imbarchiamo acqua da tutte le parti, come se la paura che ha contraddistinto il Milan degli ultimi 6 anni la facesse da padrone. Per questo attenzione estrema, loro sono di un'altra dimensione: hanno i campioni. Non solo, come si nota sopra, preoccupa, e non poco, il traversone per Mandzukic con Calabria in netto svantaggio fisico, ma anche l'esplosività di Douglas, ritrovatosi pure col Brasile, su Rodriguez, non troppo efficace nell'1vs1.
> 
> Detto questo, con la fortuna dalla nostra, andiamo lì a giocarcela. Penso che la tattica sarà compattezza e ripartenza, sperando sia energica come a Roma: Gattuso ultimamente ne lamentava l'assenza, predicando riposo durante la "sosta". Questo nonostante non siamo dei velocisti: speriamo che Kessié, Jack e Calha siano in giornata. Tra questa e il derby, ci giochiamo la stagione. Che ansia.



Concordo l'analisi, per fare punti si vuole massima concentrazione, io sono particolarmente ottimista, forse solo suggerirei a Rino di far giocare Musacchio per Calabria.


----------



## Black (29 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Massa sarà addetto al VAR. *



notizia clamorosa!! Mettere al VAR colui che decise l'ultimo Juve-Milan con quel rigore scandaloso è una cosa indecente


----------



## egidiopersempre (29 Marzo 2018)

quindi chiellini recuperato?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Marzo 2018)

Dobbiamo vincere. 
Altrimenti la stagione è finita (la coppa Italia di sicuro non ce la lasciano)


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> notizia clamorosa!! Mettere al VAR colui che decise l'ultimo Juve-Milan con quel rigore scandaloso è una cosa indecente



VAR = Vincere Ancor Rubando


----------



## mistergao (29 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



Paragonando le due formazioni, balza all'occhio una differenza abissale tra noi e loro, non tanto in difesa, quando a centrocampo ed in attacco.
Se la nostra difesa vale la loro (senza Alex Sandro e Chiellini), ho il timore che a centrocampo Biglia verrà inghiottito da Matuidi; in attacco poi non ci sono paragoni.
Sono molto più forti di noi, però penso anche una cosa: la versa forza dei bianconeri è mentale, più che tecnica. In Italia vincono e non subiscono gol perchè le altre squadre manco ci provano, puntano a tirare a casa un pari difendendosi, che è la cosa peggiore che si può fare con questa Juventus, perchè davanti sono così forti che prima o poi il gol lo fanno.
E quindi? E quindi dovremo attaccare, sperando di arrivare al 45° su un risultato di parità, perchè secondo me nel secondo tempo, inconsciamente, si farà strada nelle loro menti il pensiero di quel signore con la maglia bianca ed il 7 sulle spalle.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Paragonando le due formazioni, balza all'occhio una differenza abissale tra noi e loro, non tanto in difesa, quando a centrocampo ed in attacco.
> Se la nostra difesa vale la loro (senza Alex Sandro e Chiellini), ho il timore che a centrocampo Biglia verrà inghiottito da Matuidi; in attacco poi non ci sono paragoni.
> Sono molto più forti di noi, però penso anche una cosa: la versa forza dei bianconeri è mentale, più che tecnica. In Italia vincono e non subiscono gol perchè le altre squadre manco ci provano, puntano a tirare a casa un pari difendendosi, che è la cosa peggiore che si può fare con questa Juventus, perchè davanti sono così forti che prima o poi il gol lo fanno.
> E quindi? E quindi dovremo attaccare, sperando di arrivare al 45° su un risultato di parità, perchè secondo me nel secondo tempo, inconsciamente, si farà strada nelle loro menti il pensiero di quel signore con la maglia bianca ed il 7 sulle spalle.



Si diceva altrettanto del centrocampo della Roma... l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.
Il reparto dove son chiaramente superiori è l'attacco, ma se i nostri due esterni sono in giornata possono fargli vedere i sorci verdi.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Marzo 2018)

Suso contro Asamoah e Barzagli... ottimo!


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Marzo 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> notizia clamorosa!! Mettere al VAR colui che decise l'ultimo Juve-Milan con quel rigore scandaloso è una cosa indecente



Ok, ma ne esiste uno che negli ultimi 3-4 anni non ha fatto un regalo alla Juve? Certo Massa è comico, ma ci sarebbe comunque stato da ridere con qualsiasi scelta.


----------



## fdl68 (29 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*



partita durissima!! loro magari non fanno un calcio champagne ma hanno 4-5 giocatori che inventano una giocata e risolvono.. ci vorrà compatezza massima a centrocampo e sulle fasce per bloccargli i rifornimenti interessante per colpirli invece il duello De schifo vs Bonaventura, se non mi sbaglio. Se Jack è concreto e non arabesca troppo col pallone lo mette in crisi


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2018)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


----------



## Casnop (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


Mandzukic non sta attraversando un grande momento, Calabria, se recuperato, può chiudere su di lui e ripartire. La fascia sinistra della Juve è comunque un punto vulnerabile, Suso in serata giusta limita tutti i terzini di nostra conoscenza. Le criticità per noi sono a sinistra, Rodriguez con un passo diverso da Douglas Costa, e Matuidi in pressione su Bonaventura, potrebbero limitare lo sviluppo del gioco in linea che costoro fanno con Calhanoglu. Evitare uno contro uno ripetuti di Dybala con Biglia, Kessie dovrà aiutare e con lui uno dei centrali in uscita. Vietate palle sporche nella zona calda, è comprovato un campo magnetico su di esse esercitato da tale Higuain.


----------



## impero rossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

Ovviamente poi sono da evitare assolutamente le punizioni dal limite...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mandzukic non sta attraversando un grande momento, Calabria, se recuperato, può chiudere su di lui e ripartire. La fascia sinistra della Juve è comunque un punto vulnerabile, Suso in serata giusta limita tutti i terzini di nostra conoscenza. Le criticità per noi sono a sinistra, Rodriguez con un passo diverso da Douglas Costa, e Matuidi in pressione su Bonaventura, potrebbero limitare lo sviluppo del gioco in linea che costoro fanno con Calhanoglu. Evitare uno contro uno ripetuti di Dybala con Biglia, Kessie dovrà aiutare e con lui uno dei centrali in uscita. Vietate palle sporche nella zona calda, è comprovato un campo magnetico su di esse esercitato da tale Higuain.


Anche il duello Calhanoglu-De Sciglio potrebbe essere interessante; un duello nel quale confido di più che in quello sulla fascia opposta, dove Suso potrebbe essere contenuto dalla fisicità di un Asamoah ritrovato nelle ultime settimane.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan secondo Sky*


Comunque, Dybala e Higuaìn sono gli unici due giocatori che invidio alla Juventus; per il resto, non farei a cambio con nessuno.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Marzo 2018)

intruso già nella VAR 
in questa ce contro... 
visto il rigore inesistente dell'anno scorso


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque, Dybala e Higuaìn sono gli unici due giocatori che invidio alla Juventus; per il resto, non farei a cambio con nessuno.



oltre a quei due prenderei Pjanic. Per il resto concordo


----------



## impero rossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

gioca chiellini... deve stare attento a non farsi male... in vista del real....e di ronaldo in particolare...


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ok, ma ne esiste uno che negli ultimi 3-4 anni non ha fatto un regalo alla Juve?



/thread


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



up


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

Mio padre super-ultra convinto di vincere. Mio padre è un esperto di calcio,non è un giornalista ma è più esperto di alcuni (Sconcerti). Speriamo


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

Suma molto ottimista. Dice di avere una cosa (penso una coincidenza o un segno o un aneddoto o qualcosa,non i capito bene cosa) clamorosa che gli fa pensar bene e non è il fatto di Gattuso. Qualcuno sa cosa può essere? Ha detto che la racconta a fine partita,per scaramanzia


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Chiellini titolare annunciato da Allegri oggi in conferenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mio padre super-ultra convinto di vincere. Mio padre è un esperto di calcio,non è un giornalista ma è più esperto di alcuni (Sconcerti). Speriamo



Anche io ho buone sensazioni.
Riguardo suma ... mmmm ci penso su e provo a capirci qualcosa.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chiellini titolare



Chi l'avrebbe mai detto


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

*Probabili formazioni per CM.COM: 
Juventus(4-2-3-1): Buffon;Lichtsteiner,Benatia,Chiellini, Asamoah;Pjanic,Matuidi;Douglas Costa,Dybala,Mandzukic;Higuain. 
Milan(4-3-3): Donnarumma;Calabria,Bonucci,Romagnoli, Rodriguez;Kessie,Biglia,Bonaventura;Suso, Andrè Silva,Calhanoglu. 
Ballottaggi: 
Dybala-Khedira 65%-35% 
Andrè Silva-Cutrone 60%-40%*


----------



## impero rossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

rossoneri siamo noi.... ma chi c.... siete voi...


----------



## Serginho (30 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mio padre super-ultra convinto di vincere. Mio padre è un esperto di calcio,non è un giornalista ma è più esperto di alcuni (Sconcerti). Speriamo



Nulla da togliere a tuo padre, ma per essere più esperti di Sconcerti basta sapere cosa sia un pallone


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2018)

*Le probabili formazione da Sky. Ultime news.*


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazione da Sky. Ultime news.*



*Mandzukic non convocato.*


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Mandzukic non convocato.*



Penso faranno 4-3-3- a questo punto


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Mandzukic non convocato.*



Anche Alex Sandro non convocato


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche Alex Sandro non convocato



Vabbe si sapeva


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Penso faranno 4-3-3- a questo punto



possono anche giocare con il 3 5 2 come ha ventilato Rino, forse sa qualcosa.
Oppure con Dybala, Higuain,Douglas Costa e Cuadrado che è recuperato, ma non credo. Probabile 4 3 3.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazione da Sky. Ultime news.*



partita durissima. Sinceramente anche un pareggio mi andrebbe benissimo. L'uomo che può farci male è Douglas Costa con i suoi dribbling e con la sua velocità, dalla parte di Rodriguez saranno dolori.


----------



## impero rossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Nulla da togliere a tuo padre, ma per essere più esperti di Sconcerti basta sapere cosa sia un pallone



sconcerti ha detto che vincera' la juve .... aveva detto la stessa cosa quando abbiamo affrontato la roma a roma ... non ricordo bene come e' finita...


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> sconcerti ha detto che vincera' la juve .... aveva detto la stessa cosa quando abbiamo affrontato la roma a roma ... non ricordo bene come e' finita...



Ti rinfresco la memoria:2-0 per noi,gol di Cutrone e Calabria,assist di Suso e Kalinic


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2018)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset

JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Benatia, Chiellini, Asamoah; Sturaro, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Higuain, Douglas Costa. 

MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessiè, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. 
*


----------



## impero rossonero (30 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ti rinfresco la memoria:2-0 per noi,gol di Cutrone e Calabria,assist di Suso e Kalinic



ovviamente ...volevo essere ironico...


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Benatia, Chiellini, Asamoah; Sturaro, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Higuain, Douglas Costa.
> 
> ...



Khedira per Sturaro


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ovviamente ...volevo essere ironico...



Lo so


----------



## Serginho (30 Marzo 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> sconcerti ha detto che vincera' la juve .... aveva detto la stessa cosa quando abbiamo affrontato la roma a roma ... non ricordo bene come e' finita...



Vabbè mica solo quello, ogni volta che apre la bocca escono escrementi, ma proprio a livello di logica


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

*Formazioni SKY: 

Juventus(4-3-2-1): Buffon;Lichtsteiner,Benatia,Chiellini,Asamoah;Khedira,Pjanic,Matuidi;Douglas Costa,Dybala;Higuain. 

Milan(4-3-3): Donnarumma;Calabria,Bonucci,Romagnoli,Rodriguez;Kessie,Biglia,Bonaventura;Suso,Andrè Silva,Calhanoglu.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazione da Sky. Ultime news.*



*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma Silva titolare.*


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Marzo 2018)

Giocherà Cutrone. 
Per il resto, la miglior formazione possibile. Possiamo vincere.


----------



## Boomer (30 Marzo 2018)

> Our starting XI VS Juventus: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda. #JuveMilan
> 
> 10:51 - 7 feb 2015



Come eravamo ridotti ragazzi... Povero pippo glie ne abbiamo dette tante ma aveva una squadra da retrocessione.


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Come eravamo ridotti ragazzi... Povero pippo glie ne abbiamo dette tante ma aveva una squadra da retrocessione.



Concordo. Ricordo che dopo quel rocambolesco Parma-Milan con uno strepitoso Menez, arrivarono dichiarazioni della società (in particolare di Barbara) fin troppo roboanti come "abbiamo colmato il gap con la Juve" che misero inutile pressione su una squadra fin troppo debole e incerta.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Marzo 2018)

Ho appena visto un film di golf "Il più bel gioco della mia vita", la storia di Francis Ouimet un dilettante che batte i professionisti con passione, umiltà e convizione..

Oggi dobbiamo fare di tutto per vincere e cambiare la nostra storia, sono in ansia..


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

*Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


L'asseznza di Mandzukic mi rassicura, visto che avrebbe potuto creare vari problemi a Calabria grazie al suo fisico; di contro, Davide si troverà contro Costa, ma almeno il brasiliano non dovrà sfidare Rodriguez. Bisognerà trovare un modo per arginare Dybala, che avrà libertà di muoversi in giro per il campo; su Higuaìn mi fido della coppia Romagnoli-Bonucci.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2018)

Ho la febbre prima di Juventus-Milan e di Pasqua  . Vabbe sarà un segno,vinciamo


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Marzo 2018)

asamoah sullo stretto sa tenere molto bene suso...


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Ci sono Bonucci e Biglia diffidati


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Marzo 2018)

ho scommesso sul milan vincente a 6...


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2018)

La vedo male, speriamo bene.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2018)

Partiamo nettamente svantaggiati sotto ogni punto di vista.

Tranquilli che non avranno la stessa grinta mostrata contro la Spal.

Sono più forti di noi in quasi ogni effettivo: detto questo, umiltà, grinta, concentrazione!

E proviamoci!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Spacchiamogli il deretano.
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ho scommesso sul milan vincente a 6...



Siamo in due. 

Ci ho buttato 5 euro. Speriamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Marzo 2018)

*Accoglienza infernale per Bonucci: entrato sul campo per il sopralluogo, è stato sommerso di fischi e insulti. Il capitano del Milan ha risposto con uno sguardo di sfida.*


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Accoglienza infernale per Bonucci: entrato sul campo per il sopralluogo, è stato sommerso di fischi e insulti. Il capitano del Milan ha risposto con uno sguardo di sfida.*



Mamma se segna


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mamma se segna



Sarebbe un sogno


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

*Ufficiali:

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi, Asamoah; Dybala, Higuain. 

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Andrè Silva, Calhanoglu. 
*


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi, Asamoah; Dybala, Higuain.
> 
> ...


Forza Ragazzi,fateci sognare!


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Accoglienza infernale per Bonucci: entrato sul campo per il sopralluogo, è stato sommerso di fischi e insulti. Il capitano del Milan ha risposto con uno sguardo di sfida.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi, Asamoah; Dybala, Higuain.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Accoglienza infernale per Bonucci: entrato sul campo per il sopralluogo, è stato sommerso di fischi e insulti. Il capitano del Milan ha risposto con uno sguardo di sfida.*



Los de afuera son de palo..



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Andrè Silva, Calhanoglu.
> *



Forza ragazzi!!!!

Oggi UNDICI LEONI!


----------



## simone316 (31 Marzo 2018)

Per quanto riguarda Bonucci " Non succede, ma se succede.."
Dai dai dai!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Marzo 2018)

Mamma se stasera segnasse Bonucci...


----------



## SmokingBianco (31 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia, già prevedevo pioggia di sterco a livello arbitrale stasera, col pareggio del napoli sarà una guerra fra noi e il loro 12 uomo


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2018)

dai razzo!


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi, Asamoah; Dybala, Higuain.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Marzo 2018)

Cerchiamo di preservare la dignità


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Occhio agli inserimenti dei centrocampisti da dietro. Erano una delle armi principali del 3-5-2 di Conte. Khedira è bravissimo senza palla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi, Asamoah; Dybala, Higuain.
> 
> ...


Eh... secondo me la coppia Higuaìn-Dybala contemporaneamente in campo da attaccanti centrali è la loro miglior soluzione offensiva, più dell'adozione degli esterni. Sarà davvero dura, perché quei due davanti sono incontenibili.


----------



## kipstar (31 Marzo 2018)

è più o meno la stessa soluzione adottata all'andata da allegri? mi sbaglio?


----------



## Gyn_war (31 Marzo 2018)

Dobbiamo solo realisticamente tentare di uscire con un una dignità da questo scontro perché lo vede praticamente impossibile vincere o pareggiare


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Questa è la partita più difficile del campionato, difficilissimo fare risultato a Torino con la Juve. Sarà complicato fare gol per noi

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Durissima...ma sarebbe fondamentale vincerla!

DAI RAGAZZI REGALATECI UN SOGNO!!!

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Sveglia Silva


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Marzo 2018)

Forza ragazzi!!


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Suso che dribbla se stesso


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Se buonanotte


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Che papera.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma porca miseria...


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma sparati Dollarumma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Ahahah ma che gol è? Questi prendono palla si girano e segnano a caso


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Sempre a prendersi i soliti cavoli di gol sempre allo stesso modo sto mister 6 mln


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che papera.



Rimbalza stranissimo la palla


----------



## Hellscream (31 Marzo 2018)

Finita dopo 3 minuti.


----------



## Kaw (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma c'è davvero qualcuno che si comprerebbe Donnarumma?


----------



## malos (31 Marzo 2018)

6 milioni di calci nel culo si merita come sempre.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Marzo 2018)

Mandiamo sta sola al Psg più in fretta possibile


----------



## 1972 (31 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Modigliani is on fire!


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Se già era difficile, adesso diventa oltremodo proibitivo. Per provare a recuperarla bisognerà necessariamente concedere qualcosa...


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Bah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2018)

Dollarumma nei Europei Under 21 ha dimostrato palesemente di non essere in grado di fermare questi tiri. Oggi é solo un altra conferma.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Ste mozzarelle...


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Era la seconda volta che provavano il passaggio tra le linee, prima Higuain, poi 'sto nano. Eppure Bonaventura e Biglia ci sono ricascati.


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Marzo 2018)

Mezzo errore di Donnarumma con Biglia e Bonaventura come al solito in catalessi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Qua ci vuole Kalinic!


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque, lungi da me difendere Gigio (che continuo a pensare che possa essere tranquillamente ceduto a fronte di un'offerta congrua), ma il tiro di Dybala oltre che forte e preciso, cade rimbalzando in maniera diabolica un metro prima di arrivare in porta.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma che s'è magnato sto asino?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Mio dio ma che è, terribile


----------



## panteganus (31 Marzo 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Qua ci vuole Kalinic!



12 vs 10 no pls. e’ gia dura cosi


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Qua ci vuole Kalinic!



Meglio, ci vogliono 11 Kalinic!


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Dai che ci siamo, in campo. Si può fare.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Qua dovevamo fare gol cavolo


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Marzo 2018)

Oh ma era rigore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Oh ma era rigore



Matuidi non ha toccato il pallone. Lo ha mancato di un soffio...sfortuna incredibile


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Mai una parata da 4 milioni...figuriamoci da 6!!!
E Matuidi che ha più culo che anima a non toccare la palla con la mano in un intervento da muro a pallavolo che ha disturbato Silva


Stasera vinciamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Meglio, ci vogliono 11 Kalinic!



Magari, funzionalità over 9000


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (31 Marzo 2018)

Sul goal pare ingannato il portiere dal rimbalzo,


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Quanto odio sti qua


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma perché Lichtsteiner non si rompre mai sul serio? Protesta di continuo, scorretto e cascatore.
Già doveva avere un giallo per aver buttato via il pallone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma cosa fa bonaventura??? Ma dalla a rodriguez


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura è andato a infognarsi in mezzo a quattro ladri e ovviamente l'ha persa con contropiede.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Marzo 2018)

Il capitanooooooo


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

*Gooooooollllllllllllllll

Bonucciiiiiiiiii*


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Boooonucciiiiiiiiiii

Non ci credoooooooooo


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Muorrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
bonuccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonucciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

ahahahhaa


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2018)

Godoooooooooo!!!! Sciacquatevi la bocca e mutiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Goooooooolll

Bonucci!! Mer.oni fischiatelo!!!

Stasera vinciamo noi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonuccciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)




----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (31 Marzo 2018)

ahahahahah non ci credo!!!


----------



## chicagousait (31 Marzo 2018)

Il capitanooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Dai ragazzi! Dai ragazzi! Dai ragazzi!


----------



## uolfetto (31 Marzo 2018)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2018)

Come calcia Hakan...


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Niente nuovo record di imbattibilità quindi? Oh, quanto mi spiace...


----------



## Hellscream (31 Marzo 2018)

Ha esultato?


----------



## Gyn_war (31 Marzo 2018)

Niente ragazzi adesso anche se dovessimo perdere ci siamo presi una soddisfazione


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Niente nuovo record di imbattibilità quindi? Oh, quanto mi spiace...



Alla Juve serviva un Bonucci in più, oppure un Bonucci in meno al Milan


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Tanto per cambiare arbitraggio pro Juve....palla rubata a Pjanic e fallaccio su Calha ma la melma fischia il fallo sul rubentino


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha esultato?



Sì, al solito modo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Stiamo giocando bene... il goal di Bonucci da orgasmo


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

dai ragazzi forza... cmq il nostro portiere è un pasticcione incredibile che goffo col tempo peggiora...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Sti passaggi in difesa sul pressing me la fanno fare sotto


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sti passaggi in difesa sul pressing mi fanno ****** sotto



Anche a me. Tremo ogni santa volta.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Per ora partita preparata alla grande ..mister 6 mln a parte


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per ora partita preparata alla grande ..mister 6 mln a parte



Già, grande Rino.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Tanto non li ammonirà mai.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per ora partita preparata alla grande ..mister 6 mln a parte


Esatto.. speriamo di continuare così


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Brutto fallo di Benatia


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Benatia...arancione


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Madonna santa che moviola sto Rodriguez


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

E subito la compensazione. Oh, fatto!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Che cesso rodriguez, mamma mia


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

E basta!

Mitt a Cutrone


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

L'ammonizione a Rodriguez non la capisco...a confronto Benatia sarebbe stato da rosso e 2 giornate


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Andrè Silva troppi falli. Deve stare attento.


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Silva si accomodi in panchina a fine primo tempo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Non l'ha manco preso, ma va a cagher


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Var?!??!

Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma come può essere rigore se Bonucci era trattenuto da Benatia? Hanno la faccia come il sedere. Occhio alla VAR.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Var?????


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Ci mancava pure che davano rigore a sti pagliacci


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Sudore freddo....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci mancava pure che davano rigore a sti pagliacci



Ci mancava? Ma se era quotatissimo.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Chiellini recita.


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Chiellini in versione fighetta...


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma cosa urla quella pugnetta mancata di Chiellini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma perché fischia??? Constrasto di gioco


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Buonissimo primo tempo, dobbiamo continuare così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

L'arbitro alla prima scoreggina fischierà rigore, occhio.

Non vede l'ora.


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Solita sceneggiata di Chiellini


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Buon primo tempo...nel secondo mi aspetto un rigore per la Juve.. purtroppo sarà così.. è sempre così


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Che partita ragazzi. Non si molla un centimetro. Peccato avergli lasciato quel gol regalato. Bonaventura vergognoso anche in marcatura.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque per ora era una partita da zero a zero. Per fortuna che Bonucci ha fatto gol


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Dollarumma e Malaventura possono pure andarsene comunque e portarsi dietro il pizzaiolo


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2018)

Dai ragazzi,andiamola a vincere!


----------



## sacchino (31 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Chiellini recita.



Chi l'infortunatissimo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Marzo 2018)

Stiamo guidando il gioco, forza avanti così

Il gol di Bonucci da autoerotismo


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Potete smetterla di tirarci sf**a contro nominando un possibile rigore per la Juve nel secondo tempo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2018)

Nel secondo tempo rigore ed espulsione per i ladri. Non illudiamoci


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque partita preparata benissimo da Gattuso. Poche balle


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dollarumma e Malaventura possono pure andarsene comunque e portarsi dietro il pizzaiolo



Immagina: 100 milioni in estate per loro due (Abate viene in omaggio nel 3x2) e ci si libera di Raiola.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Marzo 2018)

Buon primo tempo. Peccato per l'incredibile goal che si è mangiato Silva. E peccato per il goal assurdo preso da Donnarumma. Ho visto un pò calo nella parte finale del primo tempo. Mazzoleni restituisce alla Juventus tutto quello che ci da, come l'ammonizione di Rodriguez.

Chissà magari nel secondo tempo Patrick potrebbe dargli molto fastidio.


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

Orgoglioso di questa squadra, è la prima volta da secoli che allo juve stadium comandiamo , a sprazzi, noi.

Solita juve attendista ma poi terrificante in contropiede, ma l'abbiamo contenuta sempre bene, peccato l'errore di marcatura sul gol di dybala ma cmq l'argentino si inventa l'angolino da 30 metri , che campione.

Noi siamo una Squadra, si vede , veramente, peccato che Higuain ce l'abbiano loro perchè a centravanti opposti stavamo 3 a 1, Silva è sempre in ritardo sui cross messi in area fantasticamente da Calabria e Calhanoglu (che corner ha battuto sul gol di Leo? splendido)

Finalmente abbiamo giocatori capaci di battere i corner, di fare cambi gioco, di trovare imbucate, di crossare bene, ci manca solo un grosso nome davanti.

Ma sappiamo tutti che quello ce lo dobbiamo fare in casa oppure vendere A.Silva e Kalinic e coi soldi sperare di comprare un crack.


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque partita preparata benissimo da Gattuso. Poche balle



Vero e penso che il fatto di non essere crollati mentalmente una volta sotto sia anche questo frutto del lavoro del mister. Ti ricordi quando alle prime difficoltà scomparivamo?


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Ancora rosico per quel gol regalato. Avevamo due giocatori da tenere d occhio dybala e pipita. Chi riceve da solo e tira senza opposizione?? Dybala. Vergogna. Per il resto gran partita.


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Orgoglioso di questa squadra, è la prima volta da secoli che allo juve stadium comandiamo , a sprazzi, noi.
> 
> Solita juve attendista ma poi terrificante in contropiede, ma l'abbiamo contenuta sempre bene, peccato l'errore di marcatura sul gol di dybala ma cmq l'argentino si inventa l'angolino da 30 metri , che campione.
> 
> ...



C'è anche l'opzione di comprare gente forte PRIMA che lo sappia tutto il mondo. La Lazio ha comprato Milinkovic-Savic per 10 milioni, per dire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Continuano a menarla con questo gran gollasso di Dybala. Ma dove? E' una mezza papera di Donnarumma.


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Marzo 2018)

Mie personalissime quote: ci sarà un rigore per la Juve? SI/NO

Si 1.16
No 5.50

Quando avverrà il rigore per la Juve:
- se il Milan passa in vantaggio - immediatamente dopo il vantaggio milanista
- se il Milan non passa in vantaggio - al 90°


----------



## Milanista (31 Marzo 2018)

Tutti bene, a parte i due soliti ignobili raiola's


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Potete smetterla di tirarci sf**a contro nominando un possibile rigore per la Juve nel secondo tempo?


Eh.. vorrei tanto.. ma sappiamo in Italia come funziona...


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Chi l'infortunatissimo?



Sotto i raggi del VAARR....


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2018)

Se siamo una grande squadra pronta a queste partite, le condizioni in cui si è messa ci permettono di vincerla. Vediamo tra 45 minuti qual é la nostra vera caratura.


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è anche l'opzione di comprare gente forte PRIMA che lo sappia tutto il mondo. La Lazio ha comprato Milinkovic-Savic per 10 milioni, per dire.



si vero, infatti con Silva han tentato questa strada, per un Milinkovic ci sono migliaia di barabazovic però, il punto è che alla LAzio casomai hai piu' tempo per crescere, al Milan serve quello che regga sansiro subito e che sia non troppo giovane nè troppo vecchio, non è facile strapparlo alla concorrenza se non fai la champions...


----------



## kekkopot (31 Marzo 2018)

Opinioni su Andrè Silva in questo primo tempo? Non me l’aspettavo titolare


----------



## Schism75 (31 Marzo 2018)

Ora Douglas costa, Rodriguez soffrirà parecchio, speriamo non si faccia espellere.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Attenzione a costa...


----------



## Schism75 (31 Marzo 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Opinioni su Andrè Silva in questo primo tempo? Non me l’aspettavo titolare




Malino, negli stop e nei passaggi con poca qualità. Sopratutto si mangia un goal incredibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ora Douglas costa, Rodriguez soffrirà parecchio, speriamo non si faccia espellere.



Spero che gattuso lo sostituisca e non gli faccia fare tutta la partita, un rigore o un rosso lo rischia questo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Mitt a Cruton!


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma che fa sto Rodriguez?


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Asino!


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma dai, Bonaventura!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Date i palloni a calabria per dio


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Tra Bonaventura e Rodriguez stiamo giocando in nove


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

rodriguez mamma mia che oscenità


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2018)

Derby con Montolivo


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma era diffidato Biglia? Dybala è andato giù come un sacco di patate


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Giallo a Biglia a dir poco ridicolo


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

E ci ha fatto secco Biglia per il derby.
Dybala neanche Tom Daley.


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Hahaha giallo Biglia


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Che stupido sto Biglia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Date i palloni a calabria per dio



Se quel caprone di Suso gliela girasse qualche volta magari


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Marzo 2018)

Che scandalo, la Juve gioca con altre regole.


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> si vero, infatti con Silva han tentato questa strada, per un Milinkovic ci sono migliaia di barabazovic però, il punto è che alla LAzio casomai hai piu' tempo per crescere, al Milan serve quello che regga sansiro subito e che sia non troppo giovane nè troppo vecchio, non è facile strapparlo alla concorrenza se non fai la champions...



Ci riuscimmo con un certo Kakà, quando la concorrenza in squadra era ben altra. Sono fiducioso che si possa riuscire di nuovo, soprattutto ora che non si fa mercato con l'album Panini.


----------



## Milanista (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura schifoso, gioca x i fatti suoi, così, tanto per. Mi piaceva, ora lo odio.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] c'è il PROFESSORE in tribuna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Se quel caprone di Suso gliela girasse qualche volta magari



Si davvero, non lo sopporto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Non ci voleva sto giallo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Odio per il nanerottolo bambola assassina. Maledetto dybala.... Odio assurdo


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

al derby con montolivo  pietà


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Calhanoglu ha un piede della madocina.
Dove sono i criticoni?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] c'è il PROFESSORE in tribuna



Prepara un piano per rubare... la partita


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2018)

Te pareva


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che stupido sto Biglia



Ma la guardate o no la partita???
Dybala si tuffa come al solito e l'arbitro ci casca....ma tifate Milan o no???


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Che sfortuna maledettaaaaa


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Che sfiga che sfiga che sfiga!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

maledetta traversa. 

hanno pure culo ste melme.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura scandaloso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Mio dio che bomba


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma che sfortunaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prepara un piano per rubare... la partita



Ahahahahahahahha


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Nooooooooooooo maledetto legno gobbo


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura stasera malino secondo me. Purtroppo che in panca non abbiamo praticamente nessuno che possa sostituirlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Basta questi angoli corti bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma daiiii, ha disintegrato la traversa


Sfiga maledetta....


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Cosa stava per fare Hakan!


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

che sfiga cmq


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Grande Capitano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Calabria secondo me ampiamente il migliore dei nostri

Mitt a Crutonnn!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Suso ha rotto i maroni


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Stiamo facendo una grandissima partita. Rino come al solito l'ha preparata perfettamente.

Se solo avessimo un bomber lì davanti...


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

entra l'altro tuffatore cuadrato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Dai Hakan.... Infiglialelo a sti maledetti


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Entrerà Cuadrado. Si chiuderanno e giocheranno di contropiede.


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

cmq a me andrè non sta dispiacendo affatto...


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Bravo Frank


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque almeno 45 minuti sui 60 attuali hanno visto solo una squadra giocare...NOI


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

L'intera batteria dei tuffatori della Rube in campo...


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Kessiè un muro stasera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

E togli a sto pomatato, mitt a Crutonee


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Ho sentito bene? "Nel Milan sta per entrare Kalinic????"


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Ho sentito che sta per entrare kalinic o sbaglio?


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

No Suso...NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ho sentito bene? "Nel Milan sta per entrare Kalinic????"


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Asino Suso


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

ma perchè kalimero?!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Fuori dalle palle suso, fuori


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Kalimero! NO!!!!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2018)

Finita


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Strano che non abbia fischiato l'ennesimo tuffo di Dybala al limite dell'area


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Peccato, questo contropiede si poteva gestire molto meglio.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma perchè kalinic??


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

ma perchè kalinic adesso ?


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Quindi Cutrone nel derby.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Entra Kalinic finita


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

suso gigioneggia..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Gattuso crede nei miracoli, 2-1 di Kalinic incoming


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic, pensaci tu!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Errore clamoroso questo, clamoroso. Ora perdiamo sicuro al 100%, non può entrare il cesso supremo, non può


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Perché kalinic ????


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Nooooooooooooo kaliniccccccc
Perché? Ma perché?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Questo è un porta sfiga


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Strano che non abbia fischiato l'ennesimo tuffo di Dybala al limite dell'area



Già, prima è stramazzato poi si è girato verso l'arbitro come se nulla fosse chiedendo la punizione. Odioso.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Entra Kalinic... 

È Pasqua, speriamo risorga, anche se dovrebbe proprio "nascere"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic?!?!?!?!? No, dai. Scontato il gol della Juve. Oltre ad essere scarso porta sfiga.


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Entrato bene Kalimerlo......


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Che cosa ha messo dentro Kalinic a fare???


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

il funzionale...una palla un errore..mantiene la media...rettifico fallo fesso...secondo errore...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Maledetto kalinic che sia maledetto


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Prima perde palla poi fa fallo.
Ma a Gattuso cosa gli è saltato in mente?
E' una rovina. Una rovina.


----------



## Milanista (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma kalinic è un'imposizione dall'alto? Pd


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic due palloni verso di lui...due cag.te---compliments


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Si buttano da fare schifo quelli della juve comunque


----------



## chicagousait (31 Marzo 2018)

Perchè Kalinic, perchè?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Dai buon inizio Kalinic, palla persa e fallo


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me l'unica spiegazione è che sperino faccia qualche prestazione decente da qui a fine stagione per non doverlo vendere per due cipolle. Parlo di Kalinic, ovviamente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

A momenti.... A momenti...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Avevo già visto il gol juve, mamma mia. Appena entra questo subiamo sempre, SEMPRE


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

E guarda caso...non riusciamo più a uscire...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'unica spiegazione è che sperino faccia qualche prestazione decente da qui a fine stagione per non doverlo vendere per due cipolle. Parlo di Kalinic, ovviamente.



Credo pure io.... Quale miglior vetrina se non una partita del genere.... Speriamo qualche fesso ci caschi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Stavamo giocando benissimo. PERCHE' sto cambio???


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura MALEDETTO!!!!


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Sto somaro centrasse una volta la porta. UNA.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Marzo 2018)

Malaventura diooooofndjjdjdjsj


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Madonna Malaventura che cesso inverecondo


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Nel frattempo, a Siviglia, Montella in vantaggio due a zero sul Barcellona. Roba da non credere.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

capraventura.


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

bonaventura che al posto di accentrarsi tira subito con quello al bar... no comment


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Sto cesso di malaventura


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Entrato kalinic.... Finito di giocare in attacco.... Letteralmente finito di giocare


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

maledetto jack, maledetto...


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura stasera è abbastanza irritante.


----------



## Milanista (31 Marzo 2018)

Bonaventura da calci in culo.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Non fallo da lì...


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

que pjianic sempre a terra è ...eh basta...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Ahhhhh quadra do.... Che si butta. Maledetto skifoso


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Punizione inventata. Io il fallo non l'ho visto. Speriamo in bene.


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

tra il gol sbagliato da a.silva, la traversa di calhalonglu, il gol sbagliato da jack, è evidente che la perderemo.

gran bel milan cmq, orgogliosissimo di qeusti ragazzi.


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Graziato Biglia...considerando l'ammonizione ingiusta ci sta

Ma la punizione è da CHIAPPE STRETTISSIME


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2018)

Finita, peccato.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Metti mortivo che sto Biglia ci fa finire in 10


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Iniziano i regali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Biglia ha rischiato il secondo giallo


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Ammazzati nano


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Altaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Taci va


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

eNTRATO Kalimero come ovvio abbiamo smesso di giocare


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez e Bonaventura sono un disastro


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

rodriguez ahahaahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez....


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Era fuorigioco grosso come una casa....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Rodriguez è un cancro. E' il punto debole del Milan


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

iNCREDIBILE...dONNARUMMA HA PARATO


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Fuorogioco, ma bravo Modigliani.

Dentro Montolivo. Biglia giallo e cotto.

Incrocio l'incrociabile.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Perché dormolivo????


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma Rodriguez che problemi ha?


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

biglia fuori eh perchè stava giostrando così bene...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Sogno il gol di pornodivo


----------



## ARKANA (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma perchè non mette dentro cutrone?a noi di 1 punto non ci serve niente dal momento che sia inter che Lazio hanno vinto


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque ci sarebbe spazio per la nostra stoccata finale...

DAI RAGAZZI!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

con kalinic non teniamo più un pallone.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Marzo 2018)

Con Kalinic prendono fiducia gli avversari


----------



## chicagousait (31 Marzo 2018)

Ci starebbe bene anche un gol di Montolivo


----------



## Garrincha (31 Marzo 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non mette dentro cutrone?a noi di 1 punto non ci serve niente dal momento che sia inter che Lazio hanno vinto



Stai sempre a più quattro sull'Atalanta, che a guardare la Champions si rischia di non giocare neanche la EL


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma che *****


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

eccolo qua, come previsto.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Entra Kalimero e...taaaaacccccccc

Gattuso se la cerca però.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Non combiniamo più niente in avanti da quando è entrato il cesso croato


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2018)

Lo sapevo che segnava questo

Purtroppo noi abbiamo Bonaventura loro Dybala e Cuadrado


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Di tuffo


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Eh là.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

che coioni.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Che due pa*le, mai una volta ca*zo


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

ridriguez sempre lui.... non c'è mai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Finita


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Maledetti.

E maledetto Kalinic, si sapeva che poi avremmo smesso di giocare.

Rino mi fa , deve smetterla con quel cesso maledetto.


----------



## Kaw (31 Marzo 2018)

Chissà se ce ne andrà mai bene una in questo letamaio di stadio...


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma che esulta sto Professore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Ho spento. L'ha persa gattuso questa, mi sono rotto i maroni di perdere le partite per quel cesso schifoso. Condiziona tutta la squadra


----------



## ARKANA (31 Marzo 2018)

Adesso lo metti cutrone? Madonna se sono tiltato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2018)

Maledetto Bonaventura. Maledetto.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Ci sta, non riusciamo più a uscire e i cambi di Ringhio ci hanno penalizzato.
Ora fuori Calha dentro Cutrone.


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

diciamolo, una juve poca roba stasera, veramente poca.
peccato veramente, con la traversa dentro poteva cambiare la partita.
kalinic è un ex.


----------



## Milanista (31 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic in campo = fine dei giochi


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2018)

Ogni volta la solita storia...mai vista una squadra più fortunata....Trovano sempre dal nulla l'episodio che gliela risolve. Anche oggi 2 tiri e 2 gol...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Finisce sempre così con questi maledetti.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

E' una sconfitta assolutamente immeritata.

Ma per vincere queste partite servono i grandi giocatori.


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

grazie gattuso...


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Non possiamo giocare con questo Bonaventura dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque era ovvio. Ogni volta che entra Kalinic noi non teniamo piu palal e subiamo gol. SEMPRE.


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Marzo 2018)

PD, se non ci pensano gli arbitri ci stanno le traverse a salvarli.. tutti gli anni la stessa storia.. che siano maledetti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Non si possono buttare via le partite per la fissa di quel cesso maledetto. Ogni volta che entra non giochiamo più in avanti. SEMPRE COSI' SEMPRE. Odio gattuso per questo. E' così lampante ed evidente eppure niente


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Colpa solo ed esclusivamente di gattuso ha rovinato tutto il buono fatto. Cosa cavolo fai giocare Kalimero?


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Rendiamoci conto del livello della nostra panchina. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## R41D3N (31 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Almeno si spaccasse sto cesso croato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Con Kalinic si gioca in 10. Anzi in 8, perchè si spengono altri due giocatori con lui a fianco.


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Guardate che il gol è colpa di melma Bonaventura.

Non è tornato nell'azione...Calhanoglu è tornato al posto suo e sul cascatore era in ritardo...con Rodriguez che aveva chiuso la diagonale...

Ma il danno grosso a sinistra è avere l'interno che non rientra e fa correre in area l'esterno alto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque era ovvio. Ogni volta che entra Kalinic noi non teniamo piu palal e subiamo gol. SEMPRE.



Infatti è così palese. Errore da dilettante imbarazzante.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

È finita, non ce la facciamo più ormai. Finite le energie


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una sconfitta assolutamente immeritata.
> 
> Ma per vincere queste partite servono i grandi giocatori.



Anche un arbitro imparziale ci vuole...


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Questi giocatori di Raviola tutti cessi a pedali sopravalutati ma andassero va tutti


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2018)

Ora Cutrone come fa gol?? Bo...


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una sconfitta assolutamente immeritata.
> 
> Ma per vincere queste partite servono i grandi giocatori.



Perfetto.

infatti loro fan entrare Cuadraro , D.Costa e Betancur, noi montolivo e kalinic.

però la buona prestazione DEVE essere un altro mattone importante per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Marzo 2018)

Sono entrati i due giocatori più inutili al mondo e non abbiamo più giocato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> infatti loro fan entrare Cuadraro , D.Costa e Betancur, noi montolivo e kalinic.



Nessuno ha obbligato Gattuso a far entrare il cesso croato. C'era Cutrone che era perfetto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

Maledetto kalinic, maledetto Montella che l ha scelto, maledetto Mirabelli che ha ascoltato il mister, maledetto fassone che ha dato retta al suo DS, e che siano maledetti tutti i bitcoin di Yonghong li usati per comprare sto cesso skifoso


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Rivisto il gol di Cuadrado. La colpa è tutta di Bonaventura perchè Rodriguez aveva fatto la diagonale. Ha ragione [MENTION=2059]Konrad[/MENTION]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Peccato, Gattuso aveva preparato in modo PERFETTO la partita, era la sua consacrazione. Ma poi ha sbagliato.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

se vabbe ciao core.


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Assurdi....allucinanti....


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Va beh. Spengo. Andata.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Marzo 2018)

Da quando sono entrati Montolivo e Kalinic la partita è F I N I T A.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo questi hanno i giocatori in grado di risolvere queste partite. Noi, no.

Per competere a questi livelli servono almeno 300 milioni, ragazzi.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Marzo 2018)

Game over


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Come rovinare una buonissima gara sbragando nel finale....


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2018)

Eh niente, purtroppo loro hanno Khedira mentre noi abbiamo Calhanoglu. Capite la differenza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Montolivo sogni d'oro


----------



## vitrich86 (31 Marzo 2018)

gattuso ci ha ammazzato...ma perchè?!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Quella punizione su benatia l’ha vista solo l’arbitro


----------



## Kaw (31 Marzo 2018)

Facciamo prima a non venire più qui, non ci gira mai per il verso giusto.


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Appena fanno sul serio ci fanno sempre a pezzi.
Sono su un altro universo rispetto a noi.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2018)

Sono qualcosa di soprannaturale. Peggio giocano e più vincono. Ogni tiro che fanno è gol...Anche col Real andrà così.


----------



## Casnop (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una sconfitta assolutamente immeritata.
> 
> Ma per vincere queste partite servono i grandi giocatori.


Dal punto di vista tattico, questa squadra ha poco da imparare, il livello è molto alto. Manca la qualità assoluta in certi ruoli. Calhanoglu deve stare dentro il gioco, a centrocampo, occorrono esterni offensivi che facciano male, e sul centravanti occorre cominciare a capire se puntare tutto sui due giovanotti, o cercare altro anche lì.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Risultato ingiustissimo, ma ce la siamo cercata coi cambi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente, purtroppo loro hanno Khedira mentre noi abbiamo Calhanoglu. Capite la differenza.



Il turco ha fatto un'ottima partita. La svolta della gara è stata l'entrata di Kalinic, è palese proprio come la squadra non avesse più gioco offensivo. Non da ora, DA SEMPRE è così. Partita buttata nel cesso da gattuso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Appena fanno sul serio ci fanno sempre a pezzi.
> Sono su un altro universo rispetto a noi.



E' sempre così con chiunque. Ricordo la partita con la lazio, hanno passeggiato in campo per 94 minuti, poi hanno vinto giocando solo 30 secondi.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono qualcosa di soprannaturale. Peggio giocano e più vincono. Ogni tiro che fanno è gol...Anche col Real andrà così.



Queste sono le squadre vere. Quelle che giocano male e vincono quando vogliono.

Altro che il calcio bailado.


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

signori noi un Kedhira ce lo sogniamo dai, non siamo ancora a questi livelli che sono ultratop in italia.

gattuso ha sbagliato nettamente il cambio con kalinic , probabilmente l'avra' visto bene in allenamento dopo la cazziata presa l'altra volta.

ma il gol lo abbiamo preso per un pallone perso troppo facilmente da calhanoglu e da bonaventura che non torna, la partita l'abbiamo persa perchè a.silva sbaglia un gol incredibile, la traversa non ci ha aiutato e bonaventura fa' l'ennesimo tiro alto della sua stagione stavolta da pochi metri.
loro han fatto 4 tiri 4, il primo di hiuguain ad inizio partita e poi i 3 gol, FINE.


----------



## Milanista (31 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo hanno giocatori che ci sogniamo, aggiungiamoci l'ingresso del cesso croato e dove cavolo vogliamo andare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Marzo 2018)

Sono senza parole. 

Fanno schifo e vincono sempre, incrediible.

Peccato per la nostra panchina, ma abbiamo giocato con dignità


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Risultato ingiustissimo, ma ce la siamo cercata coi cambi



Biglia andava tolto, saremmo rimasti in 10 con i continui tuffi di sti maiali

Purtroppo abbiamo Mortolivio come alternativa, che viscido maiale

Kalinic ingiustificabile invece, Silva stava facendo ****** ma almeno..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

Ancora non me ne capacito di cosa ha fatto gattuso. Non me ne capacito. Stavamo dominando la gara


----------



## Giangy (31 Marzo 2018)

Delusione! Purtroppo loro sono troppo forti.


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista tattico, questa squadra ha poco da imparare, il livello è molto alto. Manca la qualità assoluta in certi ruoli. Calhanoglu deve stare dentro il gioco, a centrocampo, occorrono esterni offensivi che facciano male, e sul centravanti occorre cominciare a capire se puntare tutto sui due giovanotti, o cercare altro anche lì.



Analisi lucida e centrata al 100%
Io non credo che la distanza sia enorme...ma dobbiamo coprire meglio almeno 3 ruoli...rendendo la rosa un pochino più profonda per qualità


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il turco ha fatto un'ottima partita. La svolta della gara è stata l'entrata di Kalinic, è palese proprio come la squadra non avesse più gioco offensivo. Non da ora, DA SEMPRE è così. Partita buttata nel cesso da gattuso


Ma dai, è un giocatore da squadra di media classifica, ma non solo lui eh. E il secondo gol è colpa sua che si è fatto scappare Cuadrado.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2018)

Se siamo a -25 o giù di li ci sarà un perché. Purtroppo da centrocampo in su non abbiamo mezzo campione, loro ne hanno a bizzeffe


----------



## Schism75 (31 Marzo 2018)

La partita è stata vinta per la differenza di rosa. Non solo per la qualità, ma per la tipologia di giocatori. Loro hanno potuto mettere 2 giocatori velocissimi, cambiando completamente assetto tattico, che ha finito per sfiancare fisicamente la squadra, mentre noi non li abbiamo. Giocano sempre gli stessi, che sono sempre la stessa tipologia di giocatori. Sicuramente qualche errore di Rino c'è stato stasera, come il non inserire un Borini nel secondo tempo, che almeno avrebbe dato più copertura e più velocità. Oltre ad insistere con l'inutile Kalinic. Uscito lui, perso noi. Come detto più volte comunque, non essere intervenuti a gennaio è stato semplicemente folle. Così come la costruzione di questa rosa.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Marzo 2018)

Mi allontano 10 minuti e becchiamo 2 gol?


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

3 a 1 ingiusto. Ci manca ancora qualcosa per batterli. Poi loro hanno dei grandi cambi a differenza nostra.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

A giugno ci vogliono altri 200 milioni....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2018)

Che palle però...


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> A giugno ci vogliono altri 200 milioni....



300, almeno.


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

A proposito...chi schifa Asamoah...pensi alla prestazione di stasera sua e del suo dirimpettaio Rodriguez


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque sconfitta immeritata.. non posso prendermela con la squadra purtroppo


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> 3 a 1 ingiusto. Ci manca ancora qualcosa per batterli. Poi loro hanno dei grandi cambi a differenza nostra.



Esatto, undici contro undici non c'è quella differenza, ma nel calcio a questo livello di strategia si gioca almeno in 18...

Oggi cmq male i cambi, dobbiamo uscire a testa alta perche qua non finisce nulla, anzi.... miercoledì con gli occhi dell'assassino, contro la m***a dobbiamo assolutamente vincere.

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 5
Bonucci 7
Romagnoli 7
Rodriguez 5
Biglia 6 Montolivo 4
Kessiè 6
Bonaventura 5
Suso 6
Calhanoglu 6 Cutrone s.v.
Silva 6 Kalinic 4


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> A giugno ci vogliono altri 200 milioni....



Al netto delle cessioni


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2018)

Lì in mezzo l'unico che potrebbe avere un futuro in un milan competitivo è Kessiè, ma gli altri è meglio cederli in fretta.


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Dopo le mazzate con l'Arsenal, ho la sensazione di un Milan tornato sulla terra. Nelle condizioni attuali non so se avremmo battuto Roma e Lazio


----------



## Anguus (31 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A proposito...chi schifa Asamoah...pensi alla prestazione di stasera sua e del suo dirimpettaio Rodriguez



Rodriguez è il peggior terzino del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni. Pure Constant e Mesbah difendevano meglio, altro che schifare Asamoah.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Marzo 2018)

Serve un numero 10 vero, un attaccante vero, 2 centrocampisti veri, un terzino sinistro vero.. Di media 50 milioni per ciascuno, almeno altri 250 milioni.


----------



## Milanista (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque, a parte l'ingresso di kalinic, onore a gattuso, che ci ha portato a dominare gran partita della partita in casa di una squadra top in Europa, e quindi di diverse spanne superiore a noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Marzo 2018)

Sconfitta immeritatissima, questo hanno più sedere che anima


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2018)

kalinic ci ammazza le partite. 

pazzesco. 

quanto dobbiamo ancora sopportarlo ?


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Marzo 2018)

Bellissima prestazione comunque! Perdere ci sta ma abbiamo Giocatp bene, alla pari. Avanti così.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2018)

Ora il Derby è da vincere. Altrimenti Addio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mi allontano 10 minuti e becchiamo 2 gol?



E' entrato Kalinic in quei 10 minuti


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Marzo 2018)

Abbiamo pagato la mancanza di cambi, Rino stava portando a scuola Allegri.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2018)

Abbiamo fatto due errori contati e ci hanno punito.

Niente da fare, sono più forti.


----------



## Gabry (31 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo è evidente che non siamo ancora all'altezza. La Juventus ha giocato molto tranquilla fino a venti minuti dalla fine, poi ha accelerato e l'ha vinta. Hanno vinto e hanno risparmiato energie per il Real. Noi abbiamo fatto il nostro massimo e le abbiamo prese.
Non basta quello che siamo, non siamo ancora all'altezza di giocarcela con loro per via della bassa qualità dei singoli.
Ma è normale, loro hanno tutti campioni noi pochi campioni e tanti mediocri.
Con l'Inter però ce la dobbiamo giocare.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic è veramente pessimo, sta facendo pure peggio di quanto potesse fare.


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dopo le mazzate con l'Arsenal, ho la sensazione di un Milan tornato sulla terra. Nelle condizioni attuali non so se avremmo battuto Roma e Lazio



Se vabbe la roma ha pareggiato col bologna cosa dovrebbero dire ahahah... La lazio ha pareggiato con il bologna e un altra squadra di pippe. Gli scleri post partita sono i migliori comunque ahahaha


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A proposito...chi schifa Asamoah...pensi alla prestazione di stasera sua e del suo dirimpettaio Rodriguez



Prendessimo lui invece di Strinic...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2018)

Mi sono rotto le palle di perdere sempre da 10 anni contro di questi.


----------



## Giangy (31 Marzo 2018)

Kalinic non posso più vederlo! È frustante perdere così, e non avere una squadra all’altezza. Se i gobbi passano anche in Champions con il Real Madrid è finita! Saranno lodati minimo per un mese. Hanno una squadra devastante comunque.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Marzo 2018)

Adesso non facciamo i disfattisti con i mercati da 300 milioni eccetera. La partita l'abbiamo persa perché la loro panchina coi cambi ha asfaltato la nostra. 
Noi abbiamo fatto entrare Kalinic e Montolivo (come possono spostare l'equilibrio?) e loro Cuadrado e D. Costa. Lì l'abbiamo persa dal mio punto di vista. Se aggiungiamo che da un bel po' di partite Bonaventura non azzecca nulla...


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Marzo 2018)

Sconfitta assolutamente immeritata. È sempre così:loro giocano giusto 10 minuti,fanno due azioni e due gol. Ma noi non dobbiamo assolutamente demoralizzarci in vista del derby, perché abbiamo giocato bene e anche meglio di loro per buona parte della gara. Non mi sono piaciuti i cambi,quello sì. Ma adesso avanti verso il derby a testa alta.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Marzo 2018)

Io non sono pessimista come molti. Un tempo abbondante l'abbiamo giocato solo noi. Altro discorso è la sterilità offensiva ma è problema stranoto. Altro fattore la panchina: loro possono cambiare squadra ed essere comunque incisivi, noi abbiamo Kalinic e Montolivo, rendiamoci conto.
L'anno prossimo abbiamo bisogno urgente di una mezzala sinistra al posto di Bonaventura (adattare il turco?), di una punta esterna sinistra di ruolo (se rimaniamo col 4-3-3), di un centravanti come si deve e di una panchina di ben altro livello. Serviranno inventiva e bei soldini. Mirabelli, lavorare sodo.
Mercoledì c'è il derby e l'Inter non è la stessa squadra che abbiamo affrontato stasera. Io ci credo. Forza Milan.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Queste sono le squadre vere. Quelle che giocano male e vincono quando vogliono.
> 
> Altro che il calcio bailado.



Sicuramente, però gira sempre tutto bene. Per citare una squadra catenacciara e forte, l'Inter di Mourinho in 2 partite, di cui una in 10, contro una delle squadre più forti di sempre (Barca) non ha consesso quasi nulla. Questi contro un Milan mediocre sono stati miracolati come al solito da un gol sbagliato da 1 metro e una traversa. Contro il Real sarà lo stesso. 
La loro forza è anche quella sensazione che danno di aver già vinto in partenza. Anche nei momenti migliori del Milan, era chiaro che alla fine l'avrebbero sfangata in qualche modo. E' come una sudditanza psicologica.


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2018)

È pazzesco comunque come in questo stadio maledetto gli vada sempre tutto bene. Il tiro di Calhanoglu aveva tutto per andare dentro. Invece si sono salvati ed è girata la partita.


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se vabbe la roma ha pareggiato col bologna cosa dovrebbero dire ahahah... La lazio ha pareggiato con il bologna e un altra squadra di pippe. Gli scleri post partita sono i migliori comunque ahahaha




Può sembrare una reazione a caldo, ma è già da un po' che mi sembra sia sparita quella "magia" che c'era fino ai match contro l'Arsenal. 

Infatti per il derby ho zero aspettative


----------



## Schism75 (31 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma 4 - 3 tiri 3 goal non è un caso. Sinceramente è ora che un pò di panca gli faccia da sfondo al sedere.

Calabria 6 - Dalla parte sua non passano, anche se meno preciso in attacco, ma era al rientro
Bonucci 7,5 - Grandissima partita difensiva, oltre il goal.
Romagnoli 6,5 - Meno bene del solito, però ecco, era al rientro anche lui
Rodriguez 5 - Sempre più corpo estraneo. L'ammonizione non c'era, ma lui perde dei palloni in difesa, in uscita, in attacco, clamorosi.

Kessie 7,5 - Partita monstre, difensivamente parlando. Zero errori.
Biglia 5 - Sinceramente pare Montolivo. Unico lampo nell'azione di contropiede del secondo tempo.
Bonaventura 4 - Del tutto inutile a centrocampo. Ma si continua a sponsorizzarlo. Sparisce completamente rendondosi impalpabile e sbagliando alcuni passaggi potenzialmente decisivi.

Suso 5 - Non fa quasi nulla, eppure non c'era Alex Sandro. Male.
Silva 5 - Il goal che sbaglia è clamoroso. PEr il resto un passo indietro.
Calhanouglu 6,5 - Buonissima partita, l'unico pericoloso davanti. Traversa che grida vendetta

Kalinic 4 - Entrato lui, esce il Milan. PEr l'ennesima volta.
Montolivo s.v.
Cutrone s.v.

Gattuso 5 - Errore clamoroso nei cambi. Incredibile come si continui ad insistere su Kalinic, che per l'ennesima volta toppa. Altro errore non inserire un Borini, che avrebbe aiutato a contenere maggiormente Cuadrado, e magari qualche ripartenza veloce. Fisicamente inquietante il calo al 75esimo. Speriamo sia di crescita.


----------



## kipstar (31 Marzo 2018)

io non la vedo così grigia. siamo stati abbondantemente in partita fino all'80esimo.
ci manca quel che resta per poter essere una squadra che vince anche questo tipo di partite ed è capace a gestirle.
questo passa da una crescita complessiva di tutti e dall'inserimento di ulteriori giocatori di qualità e qualche campione.....


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è evidente che non siamo ancora all'altezza. *La Juventus ha giocato molto tranquilla fino a venti minuti dalla fine, poi ha accelerato e l'ha vinta. Hanno vinto e hanno risparmiato energie per il Real. Noi abbiamo fatto il nostro massimo e le abbiamo prese.*
> Non basta quello che siamo, non siamo ancora all'altezza di giocarcela con loro per via della bassa qualità dei singoli.
> Ma è normale, loro hanno tutti campioni noi pochi campioni e tanti mediocri.
> Con l'Inter però ce la dobbiamo giocare.



Io non capisco perché si debba dire così onestamente? La Juve non si è risparmiata per nulla...la Juve ha rincorso il pallone che noi facevamo girare meglio per almeno 45 minuti...quello non è risparmiarsi, anzi...a rincorrere si sprecano più energie.
Semplicemente ha più cambi rispetto a noi, sia qualitativamente che dal punto di vista delle varianti tattiche. Allegri inserendo Duglas Costa e Cuadrado non ha solo cambiato 2 giocatori stanchi o a rischio espulsione...ha potuto cambiare assetto alla squadra.
Noi abbiamo inserito Kalinic e Montolivo...con Bonaventura caduto a picco nel rendimento...Calhanoglu stanco e Rodriguez già appannato che è calato (così come Calabria sull'altro lato).

Però signori...se Bonaventura o Calhanoglu rientravano su Cuadrado non sarebbe arrivato il secondo gol...che è stato OCCASIONALE.

Noi abbiamo giocato bene bene...solo che la ns rosa non è completa...ma quello lo si sa...


----------



## chicagousait (31 Marzo 2018)

L'ingresso di Kalinic in campo è stato quello che ha fatto pendere dalla parte juventina la partita. Forse avremmo perso ma con lui in campo abbiamo dato una mano agli juventini. I 25 milioni peggio spesi. Ormai abbiamo perso, testa ai cosi interisti


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Può sembrare una reazione a caldo, ma è già da un po' che mi sembra sia sparita quella "magia" che c'era fino ai match contro l'Arsenal.
> 
> Infatti per il derby ho zero aspettative



La realtà è che la Juve è fortissima. Molli qualche minuto e ti fottono mentre a noi manca il cinismo sia davanti che dietro. Non siamo mai stati in grado di competere con loro e si sapeva. E su un’ altra categoria rispetto alle altre anche del napoli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Money Bags 4, stipendio da top mondiale mai decisivo, vendere al più presto prima che faccia la fine di Belotti

Calabria 5.5, Douglas Costa nel secondo tempo lo fa tremare parecchio, ha giocato molto bene nel primo tempo, mai premiato da quel nano spagnolo per le sue sovrapposizioni

Bonucci 6, per il gol, non me la sento di dargli di più 
Romagnoli 6, normale amministrazione, forse più sicuro di Bonucci

Rodriguez 4.5, indecente, pare che giochi con i sassi nelle mutande, lento e impacciato, appena lo puntano so dolori

Biglia 5, ha giocato molto molto bene, ma una serie di falli da ********* costringono Gattuso al cambio
Kessie 6.5, tantissima quantità, pochissima qualità, sopra la media comunque

Malaventura 3, caprone indecente col paraocchi, una volta lodavo la sua intelligenza tattica, ma sinceramente ora come ora mi sembra un maledetto che fa sempre la stessa cosa, sbagliando. Inconsistente e caprone, caprone, caprone.

Calhanoglu 6, buona partita del turco, piede sopraffino, stanchissimo nella seconda parte del secondo tempo ma, ahimè, sostituirlo con Borini è come togliere Vegeta al torneo del potere per mettere Yamcha

Susy 4, dribbla se stesso, non la passa mai con i tempi giusti, prevedibile come la pastiera a Pasqua

A. Silva 3, gol sbagliato, non tiene un pallone, non crea superiorità, meglio di Kalinic

Mortoviscido 4, giusto perché ha avuto poco tempo per fare schifo, sarà titolare nel derby, gg wp

Kalinic 2, mi dispiace perché è evidentemente depresso, ma rescindesse per dio, abbi un pò di dignità maiale

Crotone s.v., andava messo dal 1° del secondo tempo


----------



## Konrad (31 Marzo 2018)

Piccolo P.S....Khedira ha messo in mezzo il pallone da posizione defilata...Bonaventura ha tirato una ciabattata sopra la traversa da posizione simile...con Kalinic in mezzo


----------



## kekkopot (31 Marzo 2018)

La cosa triste e vedere gente che dice che abbiamo perso immeritamente una partita persa per 3 a 1. Ai tempi d’oro prendere 3 gol era una disfatta a prescindere dalla partita giocata.

Siamo inferiori. Non c’è altro da aggiungere..


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa triste e vedere gente che dice che abbiamo perso immeritamente una partita persa per 3 a 1. Ai tempi d’oro prendere 3 gol era una disfatta a prescindere dalla partita giocata.
> 
> Siamo inferiori. Non c’è altro da aggiungere..



Più che altro diciamo che loro sono superiori. Alla fine vincono da 6 anni lo scudetto e 2 finali di CL.


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa triste e vedere gente che dice che abbiamo perso immeritamente una partita persa per 3 a 1. Ai tempi d’oro prendere 3 gol era una disfatta a prescindere dalla partita giocata.
> Siamo inferiori. Non c’è altro da aggiungere..



Questo è assodato( che sono più forti), nessuno puo negarlo. Quando Khedira tira segna quando tira malaventura finisce in tribuna. La differenza è questa.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più che altro diciamo che loro sono superiori. Alla fine vincono da 6 anni lo scudetto e 2 finali di CL.


Infatti.. noi siamo inferiori (o loro sono superiori.. è uguale). Questa è la sintesi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Marzo 2018)

Dybala tira, rimbalza in maniera strana ed entra; Chala fa un tiro della Madonna e la traversa ancora trema. Al netto delle lapalissiane differenze di rose, soprattutto i ricambi, non mi capacito di come gli giri sempre e comunque bene in quello stadio di m a 'sti gobbi schifosi. Se non è l'arbitro è il fato, ma alla fine della fiera sempre loro hanno ragione.


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Marzo 2018)

Troppo disfattismo.
Abbiamo ben giocato, nel ns momento non abbiamo fatto gol con Bonaventura e La traversa, loro hanno sfruttato il loro quarto d'ora perché hanno più qualità.


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma la Juve non ha gioco... aspetta il momento giusto e ha la cattiveria e la mente fredda chirurgica di metterla dentro... Noi abbiamo giocato bene fatto un buon possesso palla ma troppe troppe occasioni mancate troppi contropiedi sbagliati ( come quello di jack ) poi bè la Juve ha fatto la Juve alla prima loro occasione ha chiuso la partita.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Marzo 2018)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Troppo disfattismo.
> Abbiamo ben giocato, nel ns momento non abbiamo fatto gol con Bonaventura e La traversa, loro hanno sfruttato il loro quarto d'ora perché hanno più qualità.



Non è disfattismo è la realtà dei fatti. Dopo il primo tempo ero fiducioso (come credo molti qui nel forum) ma nel secondo tempo si sono palesate le differenze di rose. Siamo le sesta forza del campionato e credo lo rimaremmo in quanto abbiamo perso metà stagione per scelte scellerate della dirigenza di mantenere un allenatore palesemente non all’altezza del compito affidato.


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Marzo 2018)

Ci sono calendari differenti.
Vinciamo con l'inter e poi parliamo di 6^ forza.
È disfattismo perché c'è qualità differente con La juve ma con le altre no.


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa triste e vedere gente che dice che abbiamo perso immeritamente una partita persa per 3 a 1. Ai tempi d’oro prendere 3 gol era una disfatta a prescindere dalla partita giocata.
> 
> Siamo inferiori. Non c’è altro da aggiungere..



Mi ricordano i commenti di certe partite di Seedorf: _abbiamo perso, ma finalmente si gioca bene_


Nel calcio giocare bene o male è ininfluente. Conta solo vincere.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Marzo 2018)

A livello di squadra bene, purtroppo il 2-1 ci ha distrutti, fino a lì potevamo benissimo vincere. 

La cosa negativa è che Biglia salterà il derby e, visto che ultimamente è sempre stato uno dei migliori, Montolivo titolare già mi fa tremare. 
Donnarumma malissimo spero sia già stato ceduto, idem Bonaventura, sempre il peggiore in campo, veramente indegno, non sa fare nulla, un passaggio, un contrasto, un tiro, niente di niente. Da silurare in estate, presuntuoso.

Donnarumma 4
Calabria 4,5
Bonucci 7 godo
Romagnoli 7 che trasformazione con gattuso
Rodriguez 6 l'ho visto molto meglio
Biglia 6,5
Kessie 7 troppo forte
Bonaventura 4,5
Suso 6
A.Silva 4,5 ma come si fa a non fare gol?
Calhanoglu 5,5 forse colpa sua il 2-1, ma quella traversa ancora trema...

Montolivo 5,5
Kalinic 5
Cutrone s.v.


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma 1
Calabria 5.5
Bonucci 7 
Romagnoli 7 
Rodriguez 5
Biglia 6,5
Kessie 7 Bonaventura 1
Suso 5
A.Silva 5 ma come si fa a non fare gol?
Calhanoglu 6.5 forse colpa sua il 2-1, ma quella traversa ancora trema...

Montolivo 5,5
Kalinic 1

Mie pagelle. Spero che al primo giugno Bonaventura donnarumma kalinic gomez bacca bertolacci siano lontani da questa squadra.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Marzo 2018)

E' finito tutto. Purtroppo eravamo costretti a vincere anche qui per poter sperare nella Champions.


----------



## Black (31 Marzo 2018)

a mio parere grande prestazione stasera. La juve, da grande squadra, ci ha punito proprio quando siamo calati. Ma fino a poco prima stavamo tenendo meglio il campo ed avevamo avuto più occasioni.
Ancora una volta complimenti a Gattuso. Tecnicamente questa squadra ha molto da dire, purtroppo dal lato fisico siamo carenti sia sulle palle alte che come capacità di "strappare" in velocità.

La prossima stagione ci possiamo tranquillamente giocare il terzo posto. Ora bisogna vincere assolutamente il derby.

p.s. sarà un caso ma quando entra Kalinic (vedi a Londra) la squadra "crolla"


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' finito tutto. Purtroppo eravamo costretti a vincere anche qui per poter sperare nella Champions.



Non sono d'accordo, la sconfitta di questa sera non cambia le cose, eravamo obbligati a vincere il derby perchè diretta concorrente, poi siamo obbligati a vincere tutte le altre, compresa Napoli visto che stasera abbiamo perso.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Aprile 2018)

Ottima partita dei ragazzi, però perdere 3 a 1 dopo questa prestazione brucia tanto. Gattuso l'ha preparata benissimo all'inizio ma oggettivamente i cambi li ha cannati tutti. Peccato. E' un percorso di crescita e ci sta, il problema è che ad un certo punto se non segni nonostante crei diverse occasioni è meglio non sprecare energie e rimanere compatti. La juve ha fatto questo, e ci ha purgati con i giocatori più freschi sfruttando la stanchezza dei giocatori nei ruoli chiavi, ovvero Calabria-Suso e dall'altra parte Rodriguez-Jack-Calha.
A questa squadra comunque mancano i ricambi e i titolari, c'è poco da fare. Silva è troppo grezzo ancora, deve migliorare. Kalinic un'ameba. E ci mancano le famose ali che fanno superiorità numerica, cosa che ha la juve con Costa e Cuadrado. 
Bonucci oggi è stato il migliore insieme a Suso e Kessie, anche Biglia mi è piaciuto. Male donnarumma, rodriguez(anche se a tratti sembrava in ripresa),Jack,Calhanoglu a parte la traversa e gli attaccanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Aprile 2018)

Ah un'ultima cosa, ovviamente i ladri ringraziassero l'arbitro perché nel primo tempo è stato da inchiesta. C'era un rosso per Benatia che grida ancora vendetta, più un'altra serie di falli non puniti per non parlare di falli fischiati in attacco che non hanno senso di esistere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ah un'ultima cosa, ovviamente i ladri ringraziassero l'arbitro perché nel primo tempo è stato da inchiesta. C'era un rosso per Benatia che grida ancora vendetta, più un'altra serie di falli non puniti per non parlare di falli fischiati in attacco che non hanno senso di esistere.



Quoto, nel primo tempo c'è stato uno di quegli arbitraggi che chiamo "viscidi", cioè estremamente faziosi ma che abilmente si nascondono dietro i piccoli dettagli, così poi nessuno ne parla più.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quoto, nel primo tempo c'è stato uno di quegli arbitraggi che chiamo "viscidi", cioè estremamente faziosi ma che abilmente si nascondono dietro i piccoli dettagli, così poi nessuno ne parla più.



Perfetto.


----------



## panteganus (1 Aprile 2018)

e’ entrata quella ***** di kalinic e stranamente abbiamo perso. sara un caso?


----------



## fra29 (1 Aprile 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non è disfattismo è la realtà dei fatti. Dopo il primo tempo ero fiducioso (come credo molti qui nel forum) ma nel secondo tempo si sono palesate le differenze di rose. Siamo le sesta forza del campionato e credo lo rimaremmo in quanto abbiamo perso metà stagione per scelte scellerate della dirigenza di mantenere un allenatore palesemente non all’altezza del compito affidato.



La stessa società che non ha messo 2-3 elementi nel motore, per dire un Deulofeu + un centrocampista qualsiasi che offrissero qualche opzione in più.
purtroppo quando le partite sono tese i cambi spesso diventano i nostri limiti..


----------



## fra29 (1 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi ricordano i commenti di certe partite di Seedorf: _abbiamo perso, ma finalmente si gioca bene_
> 
> 
> Nel calcio giocare bene o male è ininfluente. Conta solo vincere.



Beh alt
#vincereèunicacosaconta è da gobbi..
si vince anche con stile e oggettivamente da questo punto di vista mi piace l'idea di calcio di Rino...
certo che i 25 punti all'andata pesano un macigno..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Aprile 2018)

Pietà
è inutile che ci lamentiamo (io per primo eh) dello Scansuolo quando noi al cesso Stadium abbiamo perso 7 volte su 7


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pietà
> è inutile che ci lamentiamo (io per primo eh) dello Scansuolo quando noi al cesso Stadium abbiamo perso 7 volte su 7



Le ultime due gare però sono da rabbia. Penso al rigore di De Sciglio lo scorso anno e ieri sera. Parliamo di due sconfitte immeritate. Dobbiamo alzare l'asticella, ha ragione Rino, partite come ieri sera non le puoi perdere con un pizzico di attenzione in più.


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2018)

*.*


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2018)

Ma su silva il primo tempo cosa hanno fischiato in area?
Per me quello è rigore tutta la vita.


----------



## Aron (1 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh alt
> #vincereèunicacosaconta è da gobbi..
> si vince anche con stile e oggettivamente da questo punto di vista mi piace l'idea di calcio di Rino...
> certo che i 25 punti all'andata pesano un macigno..



Piace anche a me il calcio di Rino, che ha avuto pochissime colpe nella partita di ieri.
Per ottenere risultati bisogna scegliere:

-giocare per vincere
-giocare bene per vincere

giocare bene per perdere (come è stato fatto in parte ieri sera) mette in luce tutti i limiti tecnici e mentali della squadra.


----------



## leviatano (1 Aprile 2018)

i nostri problemi sono:
aver perso tempo nell'andata del campionato con Montella, il non aver sostituti in panchina degni di questa maglia, ed è proprio li che la Juventus ha vinto, il primo tempo i ragazzi l'hanno giocato al meglio come mai avevo visto in questi anni a Torino.
Donnarumma si dia una svegliata sui tiri alla distanza perchè non si può far uccellare così da uno che era con le spalle alla porta e tira a caso.
Bisogna alzare la determinazione e magari l'anno prossimo possiamo dire la nostra in quel cesso di stadio di Torino.
il gol di Bonucci è stato sublime per i pigiamati allo stadio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2018)

Comunque la juve che non mette il suo centravanti in condizione di calciare in porta una sola volta in tutta la partita fa impressione.
Ma questi ormai hanno scoperto il modo di segnare senza tirare, vincere senza giocare.


----------



## Mic (1 Aprile 2018)

Leggo gente che pensa ci vogliano 2/300 mln dopo una SIGNORA prestazioni a Torino. Sarò pazzo io ma credo basti molto meno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Aprile 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Leggo gente che pensa che ci vogliano 2/300 mln dopo una SIGNORA prestazioni a Torino. Sarò pazzo io ma credo basti molto meno.



Basta non mettere kalinic in campo


----------



## Kaketto (5 Aprile 2018)

Condivido piu o meno tutto quello che avete scritto.aggiungo mie considerazioni dopo le ultims 2 partite. 1. La squadra fisiologicamente sta un po cedendo di condizione.
2. cambi gattuso per me sono stati tutti sbagliati. Sia con inter che con juve.
3 penso male su bonaventura e donnarumma? Uno sembra giocare contro; l'altro o e' scarso o non lo capisco piu. Sul terzo goal della juve si butta letteralmente dall'altra parte. Vogliamo poi parlare dei rilanci? Mai in mezzo e sempre sulle fasce laterali. Bho.
4 se si vuole tornare ad ambire ai primi posti sono ben pochi i giocatori che reputo in grado. Degli acquisti fatti in estate mi terrei solo bonucci biglia e chala..


----------

